# Epic game: The Eye of Profane Truth (Full)



## Rkhet (Aug 3, 2005)

The former hero-king, Naramyr Wyrmslayer, has fallen from grace. On his forehead is the Eye of Profane Truth, the indestructible artifact prophesied to reappear every 500 years, always to bring great slaughter and turmoil. He has raised a great and terrible army, and even worse, his profane magics bends and corrupts the fabric of creation itself.

You are the creations of the Great Overgod, the Perfect, every one of you wielding immense power, his intended generals and proxies in the oncoming conflict - for he, himself, is unable to directly interfere in the mundane world without breaking it. It is a testimony to Naramyr's power that even as you are created from the purest of divine energies, your souls are corrupted by evil...

This is intended as an epic game, set in a custom world. Truth to tell, I do not have most of the elements of the campaign down - I intend to make it up as we go along. Any suggestions, plot hooks, etc will therefore be welcome.

Players will be expected to post at least once per three days. Three days without action and I will NPC you. One week and I call in a replacement.

As this is a primarily Evil game, I intend this to be a game for mature adults, and there may be adult content. Those that are not comfortable with this need not apply. Also, I swear upon my sacred DMing hat that I will not bluebolt anyone for anything they do, ever. There will be consequences for your actions, certainly, but they will be kept realistic in game terms.

Character Generation:

-4 characters, plus 4 reserves. Selection is based on first to have complete characters.
-40 point buy.
-Max first HD, 75% the rest.
-Neutrals and evils only. I would prefer at least 50% evil PCs.
-level 30
-wealth 5 million
-no psionics (I'm not familiar with the rules. Too lazy to learn.)
-no templates. Only races with "LA +x" entries will be allowed.
-no custom items. Items will be as-is from the books.
-no epic spells. Too game-breaking.

Books allowed:

Core
ELH
'Complete' books
Book of Exalted Deeds
Book of Vile Darkness
Savage Species (items, spells, and prc's.  Not monster progressions.)
Fiend Folio
MMII
MMIII
Races of Destiny
Races of Wild
Libris Mortis
Miniatures Handbook

For the 3.0 sources, get the 3.5 update booklet from the WoTC website.

Dragon magazines, and anything from the WoTC website other than the update booklet will not be allowed.


House rules/ fixes:

Skills:
Checking skill points for level 30 characters... is a pain in the ass. So everyone will get Able Learner (Races of Destiny) as a bonus feat. Essentially, cross-class skills can be purchased at 1 point/rank, though the limit on ranks still apply.

Time Stop:
There is a hard limit on the maximum duration of Time Stop: 5 rounds. Metamagicking is allowed, but any duration over 5 rounds counts as 5.

Gate:
Max HD = caster level.

Wish/Miracle, Limited Wish:
Regardless of whether this is a spell, spell-like ability, Supernatural ability or even Extraordinary ability, the XP cost always applies. Summoned/gated creatures cannot be compelled to Wish by any means - though negotiations are possible.

Mordenkainen's Disjunction:
This spell will be removed from the game, because I'm sure you will all want to keep your magic items around. All references to this spell will be changed to Reaving Dispel (Complete Arcane), which no longer has a cap on Caster Level. Reaving Dispel can now pierce Antimagic Fields like Disjunction.

Weapon of Energy:
This spell cannot be used with Permanency.

Massive Damage:
All Epic characters/monsters are immune to death from massive damage.  Nonepic characters are affected as normal.

Followers/Cohorts, etc:
No followers or cohorts. It's hard enough running a single character at level 30.

 The following items are removed:

Core: Dust of Sneezing and Choking, Mirror of Opposition
BoED: Starmantle, Retributive Amulet
CA: Thought Bottle
MiniHB: Belt of Magnificence

Nightsticks are allowed, but the effects of multiple Nightsticks do not stack. The same limit applies to Ioun Stones and any other unslotted items that grant an unnamed bonus.

The following prestige classes are removed:
Illithid Savant

The following prestige class special abilities are removed. If you still wish to play these classes, alternative features can be discussed.

Cosmic Descryer: Cosmic Connection
Perfect Wight: Shadow Form (drawing power from shadow portion only)
Frenzied Berserker: Deathless Frenzy
Vermin Lord: Hive Mind
<to be updated as necessary>

Finally, if you want your character to do anything that is even remotely shaky rules wise, it would be wise to ask me first, before the game starts. Powergaming is allowed - nay, encouraged, but anything of gamebreaking proportions will be houseruled away.

Players:

Silentspace
Nephtys
Pyrex
Albedo


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

I always like epic games... character forthcoming... maybe I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

Epic True Necromancer on the way 

What do you think the True Necro's epic progression would look like?

Or barring that...

Perhaps an assassin   Do you have Sandstorm?  There's a race in there that I would want to use for an assassin.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

I want in!


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

me! pick me!

think of making an assassin


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've given an evil game a shot.  Count me in


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> It's been a long time since I've given an evil game a shot.  Count me in




I definitely want in. My concept is a LE warlock (or other magic user/melee character)with the leadership feat. At that level, he's likely going to command a small army, mouhahaha   

I'll post my charater within the next couple of days. Is there anything special that I can incorporate in the character's history, that would help the plot?

Also, have we just been created, or are we older creatures?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm also considering a spellcaster. Probably some mix of arcane and divine. Wizard, Ur Priest, Theurge, Archmage. I really only have the core rules (+ some bits and pieces), but I'll do my best to maximise the powerlevel of the character without making him too rediculous. 
I've been signing on for a lot of epic games, but none of them ever got off the ground, I'm hoping this will fare better.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm also considering a spellcaster. Probably some mix of arcane and divine. Wizard, Ur Priest, Theurge, Archmage. I really only have the core rules (+ some bits and pieces), but I'll do my best to maximise the powerlevel of the character without making him too rediculous.
> I've been signing on for a lot of epic games, but none of them ever got off the ground, I'm hoping this will fare better.




I guess there may be 2 ur-priests in the party, because I'm thinking of a warlock 20/ur-priest 10   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I guess there may be 2 ur-priests in the party, because I'm thinking of a warlock 20/ur-priest 10
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SG




Cool, we could form our own anti-cult .

--

Btw, Mr DM, if you let me join I can commit to posting at least once a day, but usually a lot more (if there's something to respond to.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Cool, we could form our own anti-cult .




Anti-cults are kewl!   

I've actually changed my mind (as I often do during character creation), and I think I'll go with a Monk 6, Ur Priest 10, Hamatula 14.

Let the slaughter begin!

SG


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Fiendtastic!  I was also thinking about taking a level of Monk, to qualify for Ur-Priest a few levels sooner. Spooky.


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 3, 2005)

instead of deathless frenzy could I add 3/-  to my damage reduction?


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

can a monk do sneak attack dmg or does he need a blade for it?

casu it think of doing pixie monk/reaping mauler/assassin


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 3, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> can a monk do sneak attack dmg or does he need a blade for it?
> 
> casu it think of doing pixie monk/reaping mauler/assassin




I'm almost 100% certain they can get sneak attack damage fighting barehanded. There's nothing in the rules that prohibits it.


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 3, 2005)

They can.  It qualifies as a light weapon.  They can also do subdual sneak attack damage if they wish.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm definately interested in playing, but I've got a question first.

Rhket, what is the initial role of the PC's?

Ending the world?  Seeking redemption while fighting the corruption within?

Should we be creating good PC's who became Tainted (Fell from Grace, etc) or rather Just Plain Evil?


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> They can.  It qualifies as a light weapon.  They can also do subdual sneak attack damage if they wish.




good to here then i can start building myself a character.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Anti-cults are kewl!
> 
> I've actually changed my mind (as I often do during character creation), and I think I'll go with a Monk 6, Ur Priest 10, Hamatula 14.
> 
> ...




Hey,

I have a quick question for those that are used to doing characters with ECL: How the heck does it work?   

For example, take Devil: Hamatula. On page 212 of savage species, it says that the starting ECL is 14 but the LA is +5. The BAB is +9 and it has starting 9d8 HD.

So, does this mean that if I do a 1st level fighter Hamadula, this is going to be a 6th level character (+5 LA + 1 fighter), with 9d8 + 1d10 HD, and a +10 BAB? This doesn't seem right and I don't know exactly how to do this properly...
I'd appreciate some help.

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Rino (Aug 3, 2005)

the formula is (i think): HD + LA + class = ECL

correct me i'm i'm wrong.

btw, i can post my char in a matter of hours


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I have a quick question for those that are used to doing characters with ECL: How the heck does it work?
> 
> ...



Equivalent Character Level is the combination of Level Adjustment, racial Hit Dice, and class level.  You add LA to racial Hit Dice to give you the ECL of a creature without any class levels.

So taking the Hamatula as an example, you've got 9 racial Hit Dice, and a +5 Level Adjustment.  This gives you a total ECL of 14.  If you're taking the Hamatula up to ECL 30, you've still got 16 class levels to go.

In terms of your example, the 1st level Hamatula will count as a 15th level character for ECL and character starting wealth, but only as a 6th level character for feats and ability score increases (that is, it would have 3 feats and 1 ability score increase, just like any other 6th level character).  The LA is there to cover its racial ability score modifiers and special abilities, so you can judge what level of characters have similar power.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2005)

Your ECL = (Racial HD + LA + Character Levels)

Ergo a Hamatula Ftr 1 would be ECL 15 = (9 Racial HD + 5 LA + 1 Character Level).

Note that the Hamatula in Savage Species is out-of-date.  The one listed in the 3.5 SRD has 14hd and no LA listed.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Note that the Hamatula in Savage Species is out-of-date.  The one listed in the 3.5 SRD has 14hd and no LA listed.



12 HD according to the SRD, but you're right about it not having a listed LA.  Which in general means that either the race isn't suitable for a player character (mindless constructs, oozes, or the like), or the HD + LA would be 20+.  The core rules just don't support character's over 20th level at all.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

I would like to do a Brb 9/Brd 1/DD 10/Epic 10.  LE would be my alignment.  As to the race, I am not sure.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Equivalent Character Level is the combination of Level Adjustment, racial Hit Dice, and class level.  You add LA to racial Hit Dice to give you the ECL of a creature without any class levels.
> 
> So taking the Hamatula as an example, you've got 9 racial Hit Dice, and a +5 Level Adjustment.  This gives you a total ECL of 14.  If you're taking the Hamatula up to ECL 30, you've still got 16 class levels to go.
> 
> In terms of your example, the 1st level Hamatula will count as a 15th level character for ECL and character starting wealth, but only as a 6th level character for feats and ability score increases (that is, it would have 3 feats and 1 ability score increase, just like any other 6th level character).  The LA is there to cover its racial ability score modifiers and special abilities, so you can judge what level of characters have similar power.




Thanks Jarval for the lightning quick answer!
It all makes sense   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Your ECL = (Racial HD + LA + Character Levels)
> 
> Ergo a Hamatula Ftr 1 would be ECL 15 = (9 Racial HD + 5 LA + 1 Character Level).
> 
> Note that the Hamatula in Savage Species is out-of-date.  The one listed in the 3.5 SRD has 14hd and no LA listed.




Hmm, so does this mean that I need to take the one from the SRD or that that race isn't available?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hmm, so does this mean that I need to take the one from the SRD or that that race isn't available?
> Thanks and cheers,
> 
> SG



I think it's one of those "ask the DM" questions.  Going by what Rkhet's said, you can't use the current SRD version, as it doesn't have a LA listed.  On the other hand, given that Savage Species was listed as an allowed book, I can't imagine you'll have any problems if you use the version of the Hamatula presented in it.

Jarval, not the DM, so all answers to be taken with a pinch of salt...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2005)

A few quick questions for the DM of my own:

*1)* Are we using the epic spell rules in this game?  If so, do spellcasting characters who qualify for them get any epic spells at character creation?  If not, can they acquire any through any means?

*2)* How do you feel about custom created magic items, using the rules from the DMG?

*3)* Are we starting at the base amount of XP for 30th level characters, or do we have any above and beyond that number?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hmm, so does this mean that I need to take the one from the SRD or that that race isn't available?
> Thanks and cheers,
> SG




Actually, I wasn't clear with my question. Here it is:

1- Can we use creatures from the SRD to play as characters, using the HD+LA as the starting level? 

2- If the La = -, can we assume it's 0?

3- If the answer is yes to 1 & 2, how do we determine the ability modifiers for that creature?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 4, 2005)

Not the DM, so I can't answer 1 (but from his first post I believe it is allowed), but I can answer 2 & 3.

2:  No.  LA +0 creatures actually list LA+0.  If the LA is "-" it means it's not suitable as a PC, usually either because it's mindless or because it's total ECL would be >20.

3:  Subtract 10 from all even scores and 11 from all odd scores to determine ability modifiers.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 4, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Actually, I wasn't clear with my question. Here it is:
> 
> 1- Can we use creatures from the SRD to play as characters, using the HD+LA as the starting level?



I'm pretty sure the answer to this one is yes.  Rkhet posted the following on the first page of the thread:


			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> Character Generation:
> 
> -4 characters, plus 4 reserves. Selection is based on first to have complete characters.
> -40 point buy.
> ...







			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> 2- If the La = -, can we assume it's 0?



A Level Adjustment of "-" is different to a +0 LA.  A LA of +0 is a race that can be taken only counting its racial HD towards ECL.  A LA of "-" implies that the creature is in some way unsuitable to be used as a PC.




			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> 3- If the answer is yes to 1 & 2, how do we determine the ability modifiers for that creature?



You determine racial ability modifiers for a creature by subtracting 10 from all of its ability scores.  If you end up with an odd number, round down to the even number below.  If you end up with a negative number, you apply a penalty rather than a bonus to that ability score.  In general, intelligent creatures (anything with an Int score of 4 or more) can have and Int score of less than 3.

For example, a pseudodragon has the following ability scores: Str 6, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10.  Its racial ability score modifiers would be Str -4 (6-10), Dex +4 (15-10, rounded down to an even number), Con +2 (13-10, rounded down to an even number), Wis +2 (12-10).

It's worth noting that for a few creatures (mainly the PC races or things like orcs), the stats assume a 13, 12, 11, 10, 9, 8 ability score spread.  This will be noted in the creature's description, and they will have their racial ability score modifiers listed in their description.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 4, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> A few quick questions for the DM of my own:
> 
> *1)* Are we using the epic spell rules in this game? If so, do spellcasting characters who qualify for them get any epic spells at character creation? If not, can they acquire any through any means?
> 
> ...




1. No epic spells. This will be updated on the first post.

2. No custom items, either. I'm trying to keep the workload down, if possible. All items will be as-is from the books.

3. You have enough xp for level 30 and not a point more.





> Hmm, so does this mean that I need to take the one from the SRD or that that race isn't available?
> Thanks and cheers,




Hmm.  I'm going to have to say no.  The SS rules, while interesting, are... messy.  I'll update the first post.



> What do you think the True Necro's epic progression would look like?




Unless there is a printed (wotc website don't count) epic progression, then it does not have one.  You'll probably be better off multiclassing anyway.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 4, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'm definately interested in playing, but I've got a question first.
> 
> Rhket, what is the initial role of the PC's?
> 
> ...




This will be expanded on in-game, but the Perfect essentially created you and then tossed you into the world, with little, if any, explanation. It could be that he could foresee your destiny and do not wish to interfere. It could be that he is abandoning you as failed creations. You do not know.

You are free to attempt to end the world, seek redemption, or do anything else you wish.

The Perfect has a powerful church with influences across the world. He also has 'agents' of various sorts, who carry out his will, or at least think they do. But their views are seemingly wildly tangential with one another's. Perhaps you can ask them. What their advice is worth is for you to decide.

On character background:

You have little. You are created from raw divine energy. Your earliest memory is mere hours ago. It is assumed that you became sentient while being created, and therefore manipulated the energies to a degree yourselves - thereby giving you your preferred class, etc.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 4, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> instead of deathless frenzy could I add 3/- to my damage reduction?




I'll get back to you on that later, when I have access to my books.  But it seems fine at first glance.


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 4, 2005)

cool.  That's about the only thing that's not done with my character.
This is where he stands right now.

Carnage
Human Barbarian/Fighter/Disciple of Dispater/Frenzied Berzerker/Legendary Dreadnought (Alignment NE) (8/2/8/8/4)
Str 40 (16) 
Dex 14 (6)
Con 20 (6) 
Int 14 (6)
Wis 12 (4)
Cha 10 (2)

Hit Points 370
Armor Class 37
Fortitude Save +30 Reflex Save +16 Will Save +15

Attack
Falchion +43/+38/+33/+28 Critical 9-20 Damage 2d4+32+1d6(+1d10 critical)  vs Good +3d6 (+6d6 critical)
Frenzy with Falchion +48/+43/+38/+33 Damage 2d4+37+1d6"     vs Good "
Club 1d6+15
Javelin 1d6+15

Abilities
Rage 2/day, Fast Movement, Damage Reduction ,Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +2, Frenzy 4/day, Greater Frenzy, Diehard
Supreme Cleave, Improved Power Attack, Inspire Frenzy 2/day, Device Lore, Iron Hews, Rusting Grasp, Iron Power +2
Greater Iron Hews, Ironskin, Summon Erinyes, Unstoppable 1/day, Umovable 1/day, Shrug off Punishment, Thick skinned

Feats
1 Power Attack 3 Destructive Rage
6 Intimdating Rage 9 Disciple of Darkness
12 Improved Critical (Falchion) 15 Great Cleave
18 Improved Bull Rush 21 Combat Reflexes
24 Damage Reduction 27 Overwhelming Critical
30 Devastating Critical Bonus Cleave
Bonus Expertise Bonus Weapon Focus (Falchion)
Bonus Able Learner

Skills
Intimidate 33 ranks (+33)
Climb 33 ranks (+48)
Jump 33 ranks (+48)
Swim 33 ranks (+44) (Guestimation that I'm wearing/carrying 20 pounds of equipment)
Ride 33 ranks (+48)
Spot 8 ranks (+9)
Survival 11 ranks (+12)
Listen 19 ranks (+20)

Items
Icy Burst Unholy Power Falchion +8 (512,375)
Mithral Breastplate +10 (104,350)
Belt of Epic Strength +10 (1,000,000)
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 (137,500)
Amulet of Health +6 (36,000)
Boots of Striding and Springing (5,500)
Ring of Epic Protection +10 (2,000,000)
Ring of Rapid Healing (300,000)
Bag of Holding (IV) (10,000)
10 Javelins (10)
50 feet silk rope (10)
Grappling Hook (1)
Crowbar (5)
10 torches (1 sp)
Waterskin (2 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)
(Extra Wealth 894, 247 gold, 8 sp, 8 cp)

Personality
Carnage is a boiling festering mound of rage. His one love in life is causing destruction. Some call him insane, but he sees himself dedicated to his desires.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 4, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> ...the Perfect essentially created you and then tossed you into the world, with little, if any, explanation... You are created from raw divine energy. Your earliest memory is mere hours ago. It is assumed that you became sentient while being created, and therefore manipulated the energies to a degree yourselves - thereby giving you your preferred class, etc.




To be clear:  The Perfect created the PC's.  It is likely that he intended them as a force for good, but no one really knows why he created them.  Somehow, during the creation process they were twisted to evil by Naramyr and/or the Eye.

Right?

Assuming I more-or-less have it right I'm going to go with a Druid.  May or may not pick up a warped PrC like Oozemaster, but expect a caster level at or near 30.

I'll have more to post tomorrow.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 4, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> 1. No epic spells. This will be updated on the first post.
> 
> 2. No custom items, either. I'm trying to keep the workload down, if possible. All items will be as-is from the books.
> 
> 3. You have enough xp for level 30 and not a point more.



Fair enough.  God knows, the epic level spell rules are more than a little complex.  Right, off to browse the magic items with intent...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

```
[COLOR=Silver]Name: TBD 
Brb 8/Brd 2/DD 20 (Black)
Alignment CN

str 14 (+1 level+8 DD+5 book) 38
dex 14 (+6 level+5 book)      25
con 14 (+2DD+5 book)      21
int 16 (+2DD)                 18
wis 14                         14
cha 14 (+2DD)               16

Fort	23 
Reflex	20
Will	19
HP 411

BAB	21/16/11/6/1

AC 42 (10 +7 dex+8 armor+7 DD +10 misc) (Spell resistance 21, Invulnerability 5/magic, Fire Resistance, Greater, Sonic resistance, greater, Etherealness)

Black Dragon Breath weapon 10d8 DC 35 (10+lvl+con)
+21 Bite 1d6 +14
+21 Claw 1d4 +14

Melee - 
Sword of Life Stealing 37/32/27/22/17  1d8+16  17-20/x2
Sun Blade 37/32/27/22/17  1d10+16  19-20/x2

Longbow, composite +32/27/22/17/12  1d8+4(str) x3 (110 feet) (Shocking Burst/Distance)

Feat: Able Learner (PC Bonus) Improved Unarmed Strike, Point Blank Shot (1st level), Combat Expertise (3rd level), Power Attack (6th level), Deflect Arrows (9th level) Snatch Arrows (12th level), Improved Critical longsword (15th level) quickdraw (18th level), Improved Spell resistance (21st level), Reflected Arrows, Hover (24th level), Improved Initiative (27 th level), wingover (28th level), Precise Shot  (30th level)

Skills		Ranks	Mod	Synergy	Total
Craft (arrows)	20	4	0	24
Disable Device	5	4	0	9
Intimidate	33	4	0	37
Jump		5	9	5	19
Knowledge Arcana 8	4	0	12
Listen		33	2	0	35
Perform	10	3	0	13
Sense Motive	33	2	0	35
Sleight of Hand	9	7	0	16
Spot		33	2	0	35
Survival	10	2	0	12
Tumble	30	7	0	37


Possessions: Gauntlet of Rust 
Ring of protection +5 
Ring of Evasion 
Ring of Sustenance
Belt of Epic Strength +10
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 
Helm of Telepathy  
Hand of Glory
Robe of Stars 
Cloak of Displacement, Major 
Bracers +8  Spell resistance (19),  Invulnerability 5/magic, Fire Resistance, Greater, Sonic resistance, greater, Etherealness
Boots of Speed
Sword of Life Stealing 
Sun Blade
MW Cold Iron Longsword
Scabbard of Keen Edges
Longbow, composite  1d8+4(str) x3 (110 feet) (Shocking Burst/Distance)
Efficient Quiver 
10 arrows
50 +2 arrows
3 Wands of Cure moderate wounds
Carpet of Flying 10x10

Handy Haversack - Ring of Elemental Command (Air), Ring of Invisibility, Rope of Climbing; silk rope 50’; waterskin; Decanter of Endless Water, Rod of Alertness, Instant Fortress, Rod of Security, bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations, Manual of Quickness of Action +5, Manual of Gainful Exercise +5, Manual of Bodily Health +5

Investments 2,000,000 (This may not work if I am just hours old.)

GP left 372,570


Spells:
0 lvl - 4 per day, 6 Know Daze, Ghost Sound, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Summon Instrument
1 lvl – 3(+7) per day, Know Alarm, Comprehend Language, Cure Light Wounds, Detect Secret Doors, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Identify, Silent Image, Undetectable Alignment, Unseen Servant


Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Orc, Giant
Class: Fast movement, rage 3/day, Improved uncanny dodge, Trap sense +3, Damage reduction 1/—, Bardic music, bardic knowledge, countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1, Inspire competence, Blindsense 60 ft., dragon apotheosis, Wings, natural armor bonus +7, low-light vision, 60-foot darkvision, immunity to sleep and paralysis effects, and immunity to the energy type.[/COLOR]
```


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, epic spells and seeds are why I made a martial character.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Unless there is a printed (wotc website don't count) epic progression, then it does not have one.  You'll probably be better off multiclassing anyway.




Bah, that's a slight pain considering there's then no way to get bonus epic feats from a class during those epic levels.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

By no custom items, do you infer also the following:

That we can't combine existing items into a single item?

For example: Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000gp) and a Cloak of Charisma +2 (4000gp), into a cloak of resistance +1 and charisma +2 (4000gp + 1000gp*1.5 = 5500gp)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Mordenkainen's Disjunction:
> This spell will be removed from the game, because I'm sure you will all want to keep your magic items around. All references to this spell will be changed to Reaving Dispel (Complete Arcane).
> 
> Followers/Cohorts, etc:
> No followers or cohorts. It's hard enough running a single character at level 30.




Yay to the first, awww to the second.  I wanted an undead horde of followers


----------



## silentspace (Aug 4, 2005)

Rhakzan
Black Ethergaunt (Fiend Folio p 65)
16 HD Black Ethergaunt/Assassin 10/+4 LA
Medium-Size Aberration (Extraplanar)

Str 16 (+3) [1 pts, +2 racial, +5 inherent]
Dex 32 (+11) [5 pts, +8 racial, +5 inherent, +6 enhancement]
Con 28 (+9) [5 pts, +4 racial, +5 inherent, +6 enhancement]
Int 50 (+20) [13 pts, +20 racial, +5 inherent, +6 enhancement, +2 levels]
Wis 30 (+10) [8 pts, +4 racial, +5 inherent, +6 enhancement]
Cha 24 (+7) [8 pts, +4 racial, +5 inherent]

HD: 16d8 + 10d4 + 234
HP: 362 (8 + 120 + 234)

Init: +11
Speed: 60 ft. (30 ft base, boots of swiftness)
AC: 53 (10, +11 Dex, +15 Natural, +11 AC Bonus, +5 Deflection, +1 Insight), 38 touch, 53 flat-footed
Concealment: 20% miss chance at all times

BAB: +18 [+12 Aberration, +3 Assassin, +3 Epic]
Grapple: +21
Fort: +23 [+5 Aberration, +1 Assassin, +3 Epic, +5 resistance, +9 Con]
Ref: +28 [+5 Aberration, +4 Assassin, +3 Epic, +5 resistance, +11 Dex]
Will: +29 [+10 Aberration, +1 Assassin, +3 Epic, +5 resistance, +10 Wis]
Evasion (Boots of Swiftness)

Affects:
disguise self (mask of lies)
nondetection (mantle of great stealth)
undetectable alignment (mask of lies)

Attack:
+6 Rapier +35/+30/+25 (1d6+9/18-20)

Skills: 473 [(2+13)x18 + (4+16)x7 + (4+17)x3] 270 + 140 + 63
Max Ranks: 29/14.5
Balance +31 [0 ranks, +20 competence, +11 Dex]
Bluff +44 [29 ranks, +5 competence (Mask of Lies), +10 Cha]
Climb +23 [0 ranks, +20 competence, +3 Str]
Concentration +29 [29 ranks, +9 Con]
Diplomacy +36 [29 ranks, +7 Cha]
Disguise +46 [29 ranks, +7 Cha, +10 disguise self]
Escape Artist +40 [29 ranks, +11 Dex]
Gather Information +36 [29 ranks, +7 Cha]
Hide +70 [29 ranks, +30 mantle, +11 Dex]
Jump +23 [0 ranks, +20 competence, +3 Str]
Knowledge-Arcana +49 [29 ranks, +20 Int]
Listen +39 [29 ranks, +10 Wis]
Move Silently +70 [29 ranks, +30 mantle, +11 Dex]
Search +49 [29 ranks, +20 Int]
Sense Motive +39 [29 ranks, +10 Wis]
Sleight of Hand +40 [29 ranks, +11 Dex]
Spellcraft +49 [29 ranks, +20 Int]
Spot +39 [29 ranks, +10 Wis]
Tumble +60 [19 ranks, +20 boots, +11 Dex]
Use Magic Device +26 [19 ranks, +7 Cha]

Feats:
Able Learner (Bonus)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency Etherblade (Bonus)
7 feats: Heighten Spell, Quicken Spell, Silent Spell, Still Spell, Transdimensional Spell, Spell Penetration, Weapon Finesse
2 epic feats: 

Racial Abilities:
  Darkvision 60 ft.
  Enslave (Su): Three times per day, an ethergaunt can attempt to enslave any one living creature within 30 feet. This ability functions similarly to a dominate monster spell (caster level 16th; Will save DC 20). An enslaved creature obeys the ethergaunt's telepathic commands to the letter. The subject can attempt a new Will save every day to break free. Otherwise, the ethergaunt's control is broken only by the death of either the ethergaunt or the enslaved creature, or by a remove curse or dispel magic effect, or if the ethergaunt travels more than 1 mile from the enslaved creature or travels to a different plane from the one its thrall is on. 
  At any given time, an ethergaunt may have one slave per point of Charisma bonus.
  Stupefying Gaze (Su): An ethergaunt can open and close its vertically bisected mask as a free action, revealing a horifically alien morass of facial organs and orifices. On its turn, the creature decides if it wants its mask open or closed. Anyone within 30 feet of an ethergaunt with an open mask who meets the creatures' gaze must succeed on a Will saving throw (DC 20) or immediately take 1d4 points of Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma damage. A creature that successfully saves against this effect cannot be affected by the same ethergaunt's stupefying gaze for one day.
  Ethergaunts are immune to their own gaze attacks and to those of others of their kind.
  Immunity to Spells (Su): Ethergaunts may choose to ignore the effects of arcane spells, just as if the spellcaster had failed to overcome spell resistance. They have no power over divine spells, having long ago rationalized divinity out of their racial philosophy. Though powerful, this ability is somewhat limited. It applies to arcane spells of 6th level or lower for black ethergaunts.
  Material Jaunt (Su): Ethergaunts dwell on the Ethereal Plane. While in their natural state of etherealness, they can perceive but not affect creatures and objects on the Material Plane. However, an ethergaunt can transport itself from the Ethereal Plane to the Material Plane as a standard action. It can remain on the Material Plane for up to 1 round per Hit Die it possesses. At the end of this time, or when the ethergaunt chooses, it becomes ethereal again. An ethergaunt must remain on the Ethereal Plane for at least 1 hour after a material jaunt before it can use the ability again.
  Ethergaunts who wish to remain on the Material Plane for a longer time must use plane shift or similar magic. Most white and black ethergaunts know the plane shift spell and use it for this purpose.
  Total Vision (Ex): An ethergaunt's superdeveloped brain and countless facial sensory organs allow it to discern all objects within 40 feet, even through the mask that hides its face. An ethergaunt usually does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within range of its total vision. A silence spell has no bearing upon an ethergaunt's total vision.

Class Abilities:
  Proficiencies: crossbow, dagger, dart, rapier, sap, shortbow, shortsword, light armor.
  Sneak Attack: +5d6
  Death Attack: DC 40 (10 + class level + Int Mod)
  Poison Use
  Uncanny Dodge/Improved Uncanny Dodge
  Hide in Plain Sight (Su)

Languages: Common, +13

Posessions:
+6 rapier [720,320 gp]
Headband of Intellect +6 [36,000]
Mask of Lies [17,000 gp, CAdv]
Amulet of Health +6 [36,000]
Vest of Resistance +5 [25,000 gp]
Monk's Belt [13,000]
Mantle of Great Stealth [242,000 gp, ELH]
Bracers of Armor +8 [64,000]
Glove of Storing [10,000]
Glove of Storing [10,000]
Ring of Rapid Healing [300,000 gp, ELH]
Ring of Protection +5 [50,000 gp]
Boots of Swiftness [256,000 gp, ELH]

Ioun Stone, Clear [4,000 gp]
Ioun Stone, Dusty Rose [5,000 gp]
Ioun Stone, Pale Green [30,000 gp]
Ioun Stone, Orange [30,000 gp]

Heward's Handy Haversack [2,000 gp]
Boccob's Blessed Book [12,500 gp]
Bottle of Air [7,250 gp]
Carpet of Flying, 5 by 5 [20,000 gp]
Cloak of Charisma +6
Dust of Disappearance [3,500 gp] x3
Gem of Seeing [75,000 gp]
Silversheen [250 gp]
Sovereign Glue [2,400 gp]
Universal Solvent [50 gp]

Quiver of Ehlonna [1,800 gp]

Portable Hole: [20,000 gp]

Used:
Manual of Bodily Health +5 [137,500 gp]
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 [137,500 gp]
Manual of Quickness of Action +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Clear Thought +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Understanding +5 [137,500 gp]

Unspent: 2,138,930

To Purchase:
Spells
Scrolls (Clerical): TBD
Rods: TBD
Staffs: TBD
Wands: TBD
Pearls of Power: TBD

wizard Spells Prepared (4/9/9/9/9/8/8/7/6/4, Caster Level 17):
0: daze, ghost sound, mage hand, prestidigtation
1: expeditious retreat, mage armor, magic missile, shield, 5 empty slots
2: detect thoughts, glitterdust, gust of wind, melf's acid arrow, mirror image, protection from arrows, see invisibility, 2 empty slots
3: dispel magic, displacement, fireball, fly, haste, lightning bolt, vampiric touch, 2 empty slots
4: charm monster, ice storm, otiluke's resilient sphere, phantasmal killer, rainbow pattern, 3 empty slots
5: cone of cold, dismissal, feeblemind, mind fog, wall of force, 3 empty slots
6: bigby's forceful hand, disintegrate x2, greater dispel magic, mass suggestion, project image, 2 empty slots
7: finger of death, plane shift, prismatic spray, 4 empty slots
8: bigby's clenched fist, horrid wilting, sunburst, 3 empty slots
9: bigby's crushing hand, energy drain, 2 empty slots

Assassin Spells Known (8/8/8/8, Caster Level 10):
1: detect poison, feather fall, obscuring mist, true strike
2: alter self, invisibility, pass without trace, spider climb
3: deeper darkness, magic circle against good, misdirection, nondetection
4: dimension door, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, modify memory

Spellbook: TBD


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

*Erebus*
_Lawful Evil Human Wizard 3/Cleric 3/True Necromancer 14/Blackguard 2/Mystic Theurge 8_
[sblock]
*Age:* 
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Hair:* 
*Skin:* 

*STR:* 26 [+8] (4 points, +4 inh, +6 enh, +4 unnamed)
*DEX:* 26 [+8] (5 points, +5 inh, +6 enh, +2 unnamed)
*CON:* 28 [+9] (5 points, +5 inh, +6 enh, +4 unnamed)
*INT:* 34 [+12] (10 points, +5 inh, +5 level, +6 enh, +2 unnamed)
*WIS:* 32 [+11] (8 points, +5 inh, +2 level, +6 enh, +4 unnamed)
*CHA:* 30 [+10] (8 points, +5 inh, +6 enh, +4 unnamed)

*Hit Dice:* 3d4 + 3d8 + 14d6 + 2d10 + 8d4 + 270
*HP:* 4 + 126 + 270 = 400
*Armor Class:* 10 (10 base + 8 Dex + 9 Armor + 11 Wisdom + 1 Monk + 5 Deflection + 13 Natural Armor + 2 Sacred)
*Initiative:* +X8
*BAB:* +11/+6/+1
- *Melee:* +X
- *Ranged:* +X

*Speed:* XX’

*FORT:* +X (10 Base + 5 Epic + 9 Con + 10 Cha + 5 Res)
*REFL:* +X (4 Base + 5 Epic + 8 Dex + 10 Cha + 5 Res)
*WILL:* +X (14 Base + 5 Epic + 11 Wis + 10 Cha + 5 Res)

*Abilities:* 
-  

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Spell Focus: Necromancy_
- _Scribe Scroll_
3rd Level
- _Extend Spell_
6th Level
- _Persistent Spell_
9th Level
- _Divine Metamagic: Persistent Spell_
12th Level
- _Practiced Spellcaster: Wizard_
15th Level
- _Practiced Spellcaster: Cleric_
18th Level
- _Quicken Spell_
21st Level
- _Empower Spell_
24th Level
- _Undead Mastery_
27th Level
- _Zone of Animation_
30th Level
- _Improved Metamagic_

*Skills:* 
Skill +XX (X ranks, +X Att)


*Languages:*
- _Common_

*Wizard Spellcasting:*
*Caster Level:* 29
*Save DC:* 10 + # Att + Level
*Spells Known or Available:*
*Oth level –* 
*1st level –* 
*2nd level –* 
*3rd level –* 
*4th level –* 
*5th level –* 
*6th level –* 
*7th level –* 
*8th level –* 
*9th level –* 


*Cleric Spellcasting:*
*Caster Level:* 29
*Save DC:* 10 + # Att + Level
*Spells Known or Available:*
*Oth level –* 
*1st level –* 
*2nd level –* 
*3rd level –* 
*4th level –* 
*5th level –* 
*6th level –* 
*7th level –* 
*8th level –* 
*9th level –* 


*Equipment:* In Process

Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: gp[/sblock]

*Description*

*Personality*

*Background*


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh crap, you guys move fast.  


Moreth the Twisted

Monk1/Wizard4/Ur Priest2/Mystic Theurge8/ArchMage5/wizard10 

Str: 8/-1 (8 (0p))
Dex: 22/+6 (11 (3p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Con: 24/+7 (13 (5p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Int: 36/+13 (18 (16p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement) +7(level))
Wis: 28/+9 (16 (10p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement) +1(level))
Cha: 14/+2 (14 (6p))

HP (HD): 311 (8+2d8+27d4+210)
Initiative: +6
Move: 30ft
BaB: 9 (0+2+1+4+2)
Epic attack bonus: +5
Attack: Melee +13, Ranged +20
AC: (10+6(dex)+9(wis)+

Fort: (2+1+0+2+1+3 +5(epic)+7(con)+5(enhancement)+)
Ref: (2+1+0+2+1+3 +5(epic)+6(dex)+5(enhancement)+)
Will: (2+4+3+6+4+7 +5(epic)+9(wis)+5(enhancement)+)

Alignment: CE
Age: 0 (20)
Height: 5"
Weight: 120lb

Feats:
1: Iron Will
1: Malign Spell Focus [BOVD]
3: Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
6: Spell Focus (Evocation)
9: Spell Penetration
12: Greater Spell Penetration
15: Quicken Spell
18: Improved Counterspell
21: Multispell
21: Multispell
24: Multispell
26: Multispell
27: Automatic Quicken Spell (lvl 0,1,2,3)
30: Automatic Quicken Spell (lvl 4,5,6)

Arcane Caster level: 27+ (+4against SR)
Arcane Spells:
0: 
1: 4+4
2: 4+3
3: 4+3
4: 4+3
5: 4+3
6: 4+2
7: 4+2
8: 4+2
9: 4+2

Divine Caster Level: 10+13+ (+4against SR)
Divine Spells:
0: 6
1: 5+3
2: 5+2
3: 4+2
4: 4+2
5: 4+2
6: 4+1
7: 3+1
8: 2+1
9: 1+1


----------



## Rino (Aug 4, 2005)

Name: Eion Lightfoot
Class: monk17/assassin9
Race: Pixie
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: LE
Deity: -

Abilities:
       Points	racial	lvl	tomes	enchantment	    total
Str   (6)   14   	-4     	+1      	+5    	+6              	= 22 +6
Dex (10) 16   	+8	+1	+5	+10		= 40 +15
Con (4)   12	+0	+1	+5	+6		= 24 +7
Int   (6)   14	+6	+1	+5	+8		= 32 +11
Wis (8)   15	+4	+2	+5	+8		= 34 +12
Cha (6)   14	+6	+1	+5	+0		= 26 +8

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Wis  Misc Monk Total
Armorclass:              10    +0    +0    +15    +1    +7    +12   +8	 +3 	56
Touch: 56 
Concealment: 20%            
HP: 4d8+17d8+9d6+210 = 372

BaB/Grapple: +18/ +24 
Melee: Flurry of Blows  +40/+40/+40/+35/+30  2d6 + 11 19-20/x2 
Ranged: Dagger with poison Mist of Nourn (BoVD) +34/+29/+24 1d3+1 19-20/x2

Spells: dc 21+lvl
Lvl 1 (3/day): true strike, true strike, death grimace,
Lvl 2 (3/day): spider climb, spider climb, alter self
Lvl 3 (3/day): sadism, dimension door, sadism
Lvl 4 (2/day): stop heart, stop heart

Spells Known:
Lvl 1: true strike, death grimace, addiction, detect poison 
Lvl 2: spider climb, darkness, alter self, 
Lvl 3: dimension door, sadism, false life, misdirection
Lvl 4:  Stop heart, freedom of movement, locate creature, poison

Feats and abilities:
Weapon Focus (unarmed strike)
Weapon Finesse
Power Attack
Stunning Fists (19/day)
Combat Reflexes
Roundabout Kick (on a crit hit make another attack with the same base attack)
Fists of Iron (use 1 stunning for 1d6 extra dmg)
Improved Critical (unarmed strike)
Flying kick (1d12 extra dmg on a charge)
Freezing the Lifeblood (use 1 stunning to paralyze humanoid attacker 1d4+1 rounds DC 48)
Improved Ki Strike (to overcome DR X/epic)
Epic Weapon Focus
Flurry of Blows
Unarmed Strike
Improved Evasion
Still Mind (+2 vs enchantment spells)
Ki Strike (magic, lawful, adamantine to overcome DR)
Slow Fall 80ft
Purity of Body (immunity all diseases except magical)
Wholeness of Body (heal 34 hp/day)
Diamond Body (immunity against all poisons)
Abundant Step
Quivering Palm 
Timeless Body
Tongue of the Moon and Sun
DR 10/cold iron
Greater Invisibility
Spell Resistance 41
Dodge
1/day: Lesser confusion. Dancing lights, detect chaos, detect evil, detect good, detect law, detect thoughts(DC20), dispel magic, entangle (DC19), permanent image (DC24), polymorph self . Caster lvl 8th
Sneak attack +5d6
+4 vs poison
Hide in Plain Sight
Improved uncanny dodge
Poison use
Death Attack DC30


Skill Points: 371         Max Ranks: 29/14
Skills                   	Ranks  Mod  Misc  	Total           	
Balance   		25 	+15	+2	+42 	      
Bluff   			10	+8		+18
Climb			10	+6		+16
Craft (Poison making)29	+11		+40
Decipher Script	9	+11		+20
Diplomacy   		20	+8	+4	+32
Disguise   		10	+8	+2	+20		
Escape Artist   	29	+15		+44
Gather Information   	10	+8		+18
Hide			29	+15	+34	+78
Intimidate   		10	+8	+2	+20
Knowledge (nature)   14	+11		+25
Listen   		20	+12	+2	+34
Move Silently  	29	+15	+30	+74
Sense Motive   	20	+12		+32
Spot   			20	+12	+2	+34
Sleight of Hand	14	+15	+2	+31
Survival   		14	+12		+26
Swim   		10	+6		+16
Tumble		24	+15		+39
Use Magic Device  	15	+8		+23

Equipment:

6 tomes +5 825000gc
Amulet of defensive offence* 246000gc
Headband of mind over body** 2023000gc
Vestment of strong body*** 90000gc
Belt of epic natural armor +6 720000gc
The staff of the Traveller**** 
Rind of universal energy resistance, major 216000gc
10 +1 dagger with Mist of Nourn(inhale dc 25, 1d8 con/1d8con 93020gc
Mantle of great stealth
Googles of Night 12000gc
HHH
-	basic adventuring supplies (30gc)
-	100 trail rations  (50gc)
-	Royal monk outfit (300gc)
-	3 blue diamonds 8000gc each
-	10 doses of black lotus extract contact dc 20 3d6con/3d6con (45000gc)
-	10 +1 daggers (23020gc)
Ring, gold and ruby made deity symbol of the Great Overgod  15000gc

34580gc left


 Amulet of defensive offence
  A green amulet in the form of a fist against a wall
(Amulet of mighty fists +5 and amulet of epic NA +6)

Headband of mind over body
 A brown leather headband with a small diamond on the middle of the forehead. 
(+10 dex, +8 wis, +6 int) 

The staff of the Traveller
 Quarterstaff made of oak, worn down by the time. Not a pretty thing to look at.
 Ego 39 telepathy 479000gc LE int 29 +9 wis 28 +9 cha 9 -1
The wielder:
Hasn’t have to sleep
Hasn’t have to breath
Gains detect secret doors at will
Gains the feat improved initiative
Can cast heal 1/day
Has true seeing at will
Can teleport w/o error 2/day
Can cast Stoneskin (400 minutes) 1/day
Can use true resurrection on the wielder 1/month


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 4, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> By no custom items, do you infer also the following:
> 
> That we can't combine existing items into a single item?
> 
> For example: Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000gp) and a Cloak of Charisma +2 (4000gp), into a cloak of resistance +1 and charisma +2 (4000gp + 1000gp*1.5 = 5500gp)




That's right.  You also cannot change the slots around.  All items will be from the books.

I would also like from potential players a short description of the personality of their PC, plus a few plot hooks you would like to have included in the campaign - nothing too detailed, just something to give me a bit of inspiration.

I'll be checking characters starting sunday, so try to have all characters completed and twinked out by then. When you post in the RG, show your work - include a level-by-level class and feat progression, list the books you used, list the prices of your items, and break down all bonuses by type.

RG thread here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2465847

Give me one week go through the chars and write something down for the campaign, and we can start the IC thread (hopefully) the sunday after.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 4, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> To be clear: The Perfect created the PC's. It is likely that he intended them as a force for good, but no one really knows why he created them. Somehow, during the creation process they were twisted to evil by Naramyr and/or the Eye.
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...




Yep.



> instead of deathless frenzy could I add 3/-  to my damage reduction?




That's fine, now that I've checked the books and stuff.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 4, 2005)

One more question for Rkhet.

Given that the two available evil-druid PrC's (Blighter and Oozemaster) are just plain bad classes they aren't going to work very well for my character.

What _would_ work for my concept (despite being a bit underpowered) would be Vow of Poverty.  However, it's listed as requiring maintaining Exalted status, which doesn't work.

Can I use it anyway?  

My current plan is to play off of the actual youth of the character and play a druid who is literally a force of nature but who has been horribly tainted (and literally Diseased, as in voluntarily failing saves against a couple of the more virulent diseases in the DMG) by the power of the Eye...


----------



## silentspace (Aug 4, 2005)

The epic feat Automatic Quicken Spell has been revised. The new version can be found in Complete Arcane.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 4, 2005)

Rkhet-Is this game first come first serve (ie full at the moment), or will you be picking characters after reviewing them on Sunday?  

If the first them I could whip something up by then since I'm really eager to play another epic game.  If the the second, I will just keep an eye out in case something opens up.  Thanks.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 4, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> The epic feat Automatic Quicken Spell has been revised. The new version can be found in Complete Arcane.




I don't have Complete Arcane, but I'll make a wild guess and say it's been rendered completely useless (revisions always move the pendulum too far in the opposite direction).

Rkhet, since I don't have any of the splat-books on the list and therefore can't build as powerful or well equipped a character as most of the other players, is it ok if I use the original (SRD) version of the feat?


----------



## Rino (Aug 5, 2005)

edited my char posted before


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

How completely bizarre, EnWorld ate my post.

Anyhow, it's not done quite yet as I'm waiting for response from Rhket on the VoP issue, Lessa the Abandoned One has been posted to the RG.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

No on the vow of poverty. The basis of VoP is that you give away all your possessions to the needy out of the goodness of your heart, which isn't something you'd do as a neutral/evil character.

Because there are more interested people than I thought, I'll be picking four characters instead of first-come first-serve. Feel free to post more on the RG thread. Those that I do not choose will go down as alternates.

On automatic quicken: the original feat was a little too good, but the revision went too far, too. Hrm. What if each feat gives you two levels?

Personally, I'd just go with Improved Metamagic.

Ranger Rick: You're a few hours old, so you can't possibly have an investment.  The timeframe of the campaign won't allow you to get significant returns anyway.

Rino: I said no to the custom items.  Check your character.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Ranger Rick: You're a few hours old, so you can't possibly have an investment.  The timeframe of the campaign won't allow you to get significant returns anyway.
> 
> Rino: I said no to the custom items.  Check your character.




That is what I figured.  I will see what others bought to use up that last 2 million.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> That's right.  You also cannot change the slots around.  All items will be from the books.




Well, that sucks, you do realize that players will probably have a good chunk of extra gold lying around.

I'll probably end up changing around my character since his multitasked role of Cleric & Wizard is hard to do successfully since there's no ability to combine items.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> No on the vow of poverty. The basis of VoP is that you give away all your possessions to the needy out of the goodness of your heart, which isn't something you'd do as a neutral/evil character.




Hmm, that does make this a bit harder.

I wasn't necessarily interested in VoP because my PC would be giving stuff away out of the goodness of her heart but rather because it's (afaik) the only pre-existing templated method of trading cash for personal power without items being involved.  Carrying around a bunch of stuff just doesn't fit my concept very well...   :\ 

@Ferrix: You know, there are several epic items that are defintely worth the cost.  I just can't see how spending the cash is going to be hard.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> @Ferrix: You know, there are several epic items that are defintely worth the cost.  I just can't see how spending the cash is going to be hard.




Yes, however, despite being worth some of their cost, they lack versatility and are often pretty bland.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

I admit that most of the wonderous items aren't exciting, but many of the rings and rods are great.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I admit that most of the wonderous items aren't exciting, but many of the rings and rods are great.




I'll second the latter comment, and wonderous items is where non-epic (read non-outrageously expensive items) items really shine.  Yet wonderous items make up all but a few slots.

The epic rods are well, epic, the rings are quite cool too.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

Making the Big Bad here.

What would you guys prefer: a BBEG with standard NPC wealth (and is therefore easier to kill) or a BBEG with PC wealth, who is harder but with more lewt?

Both will attempt to run away when the going gets bad, meaning you get XP but no lewt.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd go the latter, and my secondary comment would be, are you following the same rules for items that we are ?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, yes I am.  Other than the Eye, which is an artifact of mysterious and unknown power.

The BBEG I'm currently making is not the Wyrmslayer himself, though, so no eye.  Only CR33, but... should be fun.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

*chuckles*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet, what do you think of a Mind Flayer HD 8//Soul Eater 8/Illithid Savant 7 for a character?  I'm wondering this since if we're going to be fighting something with immunity to Energy Drain, such a character will basically be without his primary attack.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

There will be ones who are immune.  There will be ones who are not.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> There will be ones who are immune.  There will be ones who are not.




Well, as long as I'll have the chance to suck some life out of a creature, I'm all for that!


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd rather you don't play Illithid Savant, actually. The class abilities require you to suck out brains of powerful creatures - which isn't something I'm comfortable to handwave. The abilities are brokenly powerful if you get to pick any creature you want.

Where is Soul Eater from?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> I'd rather you don't play Illithid Savant, actually. The class abilities require you to suck out brains of powerful creatures - which isn't something I'm comfortable to handwave. The abilities are brokenly powerful if you get to pick any creature you want.
> 
> Where is Soul Eater from?




Argh!  That was the point of Illithid Savant, to gain a few select choices of abilities, although I was making sure to pick abilities of creatures whose CR would always be less than mine, usually quite a bit less.  *sighs*  There goes an ultimately cool concept and a couple hours of character creation time.

Soul Eater is from Book of Vile Darkness


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

TroyXavier: you'll need to come up with an alternative name for your Disciple of Dispater levels. The mechanics are fine, but Dispater doesn't exist in this world.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyway you'll let me take those Illithid Savant levels?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

Nope. 

Four feats, four skills, three class features and two special attacks/qualities of your choosing, all compressed into ten levels?  It's so much outside the normal power range that it's surreal.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> On automatic quicken: the original feat was a little too good, but the revision went too far, too. Hrm. What if each feat gives you two levels?
> 
> Personally, I'd just go with Improved Metamagic.




In that case I would be better off with Improved Metamagic, but then I would also have to pick up several new metamagic feats to make it worthwhile. The end result would probably be a more powerful character, because of the nerfing...

edit: On the other hand, I can't afford the prerequisites. Everything has SR at these levels and I can't lower my Spell Penetration... 



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> Making the Big Bad here.
> 
> What would you guys prefer: a BBEG with standard NPC wealth (and is therefore easier to kill) or a BBEG with PC wealth, who is harder but with more lewt?
> 
> Both will attempt to run away when the going gets bad, meaning you get XP but no lewt.




Won't the Big Bad be our boss? Or maybe there are many Big Bads. Either way treat him like a PC, it's no more than fair.


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 5, 2005)

Not a prob.   I'll just go with a generic one.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

The good guys will probably be after your blood after a while, depending on your actions, but the bad guys aren't necessarily your friends either.  It will be... complicated.


----------



## Rino (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> The good guys will probably be after your blood after a while, depending on your actions, but the bad guys aren't necessarily your friends either.  It will be... complicated.




isn't that the whole point of being evil?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

Exactly.  Incidentally, you'll want to change your custom items - all items will be by the book only.


----------



## Rino (Aug 5, 2005)

i'll change them and only double the item in the same slots.

damn now i have too much money and no way to spent it


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, I think I've created an insanely powerful character. I'll finish him up within the next couple of days. Please let me know i'f I've made mistakes.
When is the deadline?

Cheers,

SG

```
Human
Name: Teaaslan'naraajuman'dreasssunl
Monk 1 / Warlock 4 / Ur priest 2 / sacred fist 9 / enlightened fist 10 / thaumaturgist 4

Str 14 +5 +6 (from daily casting of persistent divine power) + 4 (from daily casting of persistent Righteous Might)
Dex 14 +5
Con 14 +5 +2 (from daily casting of persistent Righteous Might)
Wis 16 +5 +7 (level) + 6 periaph
Int 14 +5
Cha 14 +5

AC: 13 +wis + dex +2 sacred fist +2 insight (dark foresight) + 2 (monk & enlightened fist) -1 (when large from Righteous Migh) +2 (nat armor from Righteous Might


BAB: 21/16/11/6 or 19/19/14/9/4 (with flury of blows) or 30/25/20/15/10/5 with divine power or 28/28/23/18/13/8/3 with divine power and flury of blows [0+3+1+9+3+5]
Reach : 10 ft (when large, daily casting of persistent Righteous might)
SR: 21 (diamond soul, EF)

Speed: 90 [30 (base) +30 (sacred fist) + 30 (monk & enlightened fist)]
flight: 90 (good) [from fell flight invocation]


     [classes      ] [dark foresight]
For  +2 +1 +0 +6 +1      +
ref  +2 +1 +0 +6 +4      +2
Will +2 +4 +3 +3 +4      +

Class abilities - Monk: 
Unarmed strike: 2d10 or 4d6 (when large) 
Flurry of blows

Class abilities - Warlock:
Detect magic (at will)
Damage reduction 1/cold iron
Deceive item
Invocations: always active (reactivasted once finished):
  3 least
      - Dark one's own luck: cha bonus to 1 save
      - See the unsceen : darkvision+see invisibility 60 ft
      - Eldrich Spear
         3 lesser
      - the dead walk
      - fell flight: fly (good) at normal speed
      - Eldrich chain
  3 Greater
      - Vitriolic blast
      - chilling tentacles
      - Eldrich cone
  1 Dark
      - Dark foresight: +2 ref, +2 AC (insight), never suprised or flatfooted
Eldrich blast: 7d6 (base) +1 if within 30 ft (point blank shot) +2d6/round for 3 rounds [if vitriolic blast is used]

Class abilities - Ur-priest
rebuke undead
Divine Spells: 6 /5 /4 /4 /4 /4 /3 /2 /1 /0
Bonus (wis 36)    4  3  3  3  3  2  2  2  2 
Total:         6  9  7  7  7  7  5  4  3  2 

0:
1:
2:
3:
4:
5:
6:
7:
8:
9:

Class abilities - Sacred fist
Sacred flames 2/day: last 1 min, flames arounf hands and feet that add sacred fist + 
                           wis bonus in damage. half is fire famage, half is sacred.
Blindsense 10ft

Class abilities - Enlightened fist
Ki trike (magic): treat unharmed attack as magic weapon
Fist of energy: once per round (free acton) add 1d6 fire or electricity damage w unarmed 
                attacked. Use stunning fist. When this active and a critical hit, add 1d10
                energy damage (burst)
Hold ray: use unarmed attack to deliver ray attack too
Diamond soul: Gain SR = 21 (10 + monk 1 + EF10)

Class abilities - Thaumaturgist
Contingent conjuration

Feats:
Human 1: Iron Will
Monk 1: Improved Unarmed Strike
Monk 1: Stunning Fist 
Level 1: Combat casting
Level 3: Spell focus (evil) 
Level 6: Extend spell
Level 9: persistent spell (complete arcane)
Level 12: Point blank shot
Level 15: Precise shot
Level 18: Quicked SLA: Vitriolic blast

Level 21: Permanent emanation [Epic]: Silence
Level 24: Permanent emanation [Epic]: Magic circle against good
Level 27: Reflect Arrows [Epic]
Thaumaturgist: Augment Summoning
Thaumaturgist: Extended summoning
Level 30:  Exceptional Deflection [Epic]



Cast daily with Persistent spell (24h duration):

Level 4: Freedom of Movement: Subject moves normally despite impediments
Level 4: Divine Power: You gain attack bonus, +6 to Str, and 1 hp/level. 
Level 5: Righteous Might: Your size increases (L), and you gain combat bonuses. 4 size bonus to Strength and a +2 size bonus to Constitution. You gain a +2 enhancement bonus to your natural armor.  Gain DR 9/good 



Used during creation:
Manual of Bodily Health +5 [137,500 gp]
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 [137,500 gp]
Manual of Quickness of Action +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Clear Thought +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Understanding +5 [137,500 gp]


Periapt of Wisdom 36,000 gp (+6) - necklace slot 


History
As his consciousness grew, he was intrigued by the universe, it's music, 
how everything meshed together. He knew he was no ordinary creature, yet 
he wondered how he cam to be. As he accessed knowledge, vast amounts of it his, 
the universe's secrets grew upon him, and he craved more power.

Then, he awoke. He noticed that weak creatures simply perished around him. 
The world responded to him and he liked that. 

He wondered if he was alone and if there were others, if they would join him 
to take over the world.
```


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

Deadline is sunday.  Permanent Emanation (Blasphemy) wouldn't work, as that's a spread, not an emanation.

What replacement feature do you want in place of Cosmic Connection?

Naturalization doesn't make you immune to energy.  It just means Dismissal won't work on you if you're on another plane.

Persistent Spell only works on spells with a range of Self, short/medium/long, or 'x feet'.  It specifically doesn't work on touch spells, according to errata.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

SG, just one thing I spotted:
Blasphemy is not an Emanation, it is a Spread, and Unholy Aura is a Burst, also not an Emanation.
They can't be used with that feat, afaik.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Deadline is sunday.  Permanent Emanation (Blasphemy) wouldn't work, as that's a spread, not an emanation.




Dooh! I liked the idea of having weak creatures dying all around the character   




			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> SG, just one thing I spotted:
> Blasphemy is not an Emanation, it is a Spread, and Unholy Aura is a Burst, also not an Emanation. They can't be used with that feat, afaik.




Thanks for catching that. I assumed that since it had a duration, it would be acceptable. I didn't even see the "Burst". So, how can a burst have a duration? Rkhet, what's you say on this?



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> What replacement feature do you want in place of Cosmic Connection?
> 
> Naturalization doesn't make you immune to energy.  It just means Dismissal won't work on you if you're on another plane.




OK, chances are that I'll switch cosmic descrier to another class. It's not what I thought it was. I may just take another prestige class that boosts my sorcerer caster level.



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> Persistent Spell only works on spells with a range of Self, short/medium/long, or 'x feet'.  It specifically doesn't work on touch spells, according to errata.




Dooh! I did not know that. That significantly restricts the usefulness of Persistent spell (makes sense though, because it's very powerful). 
Ho about persistent:
Level 4: Freedom of Movement: Subject moves normally despite impediments
Level 4: Divine Power: You gain attack bonus, +6 to Str, and 1 hp/level. 


Thaks for the input.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a quick question for those who are very familiar with the rules.

Would a warlock that has access to dark discorporation (immune to weapon damage) with a Permanent emanation [epic] Antimagic Field be 100% invulnerable?

Seems possible with the following construction: Monk 1 / Warlock 8 / Ur priest 2 / sacred fist 10 / enlightened fist 10

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

FoM and DP works, yes.  Some other good ones are Divine Favor, Righteous Magic, Visage of the Deity, Shield, and Wraithstrike.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

Dark Discorporation is spell-like, yes?  Nothing supernatural works inside an AMF, so you won't be able to do that.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Unholy Aura is a Burst, also not an Emanation. They can't be used with that feat, afaik.




I didn't even see the "Burst", but you're right. So, how can a burst have a duration? 
Rkhet, what's your say on this?
Can I use Permanent emanation [Epic] with Unholy aura?

thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks for catching that. I assumed that since it had a duration, it would be acceptable. I didn't even see the "Burst". So, how can a burst have a duration? Rkhet, what's you say on this?




The reason it's listed as a 'Spread' is that Blasphemy is an instaneous spell with a lingering effect.

If the spell itself weren't instantaneous it'd be an 'Emanation' instead of a 'Spread'.

Unholy Aura is a 'Burst' because that describes how it affects the spells targets (warded creatures); it's another instantaneous spell with a lingering effect.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

Rhket said:
			
		

> Persistent Spell only works on spells with a range of Self, short/medium/long, or 'x feet'. It specifically doesn't work on touch spells, according to errata.




Actually, it's worse than that.  It doesn't work on spells with short/medium/long range as that's not considered a 'Fixed' range.  

Which means it pretty much works on Personal spells and a couple oddballs like Detect Magic.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, you could argue that it has a fixed range _for a given level_.

The rules are quite clear on Permanent Emanation, though: it has to have 'Emanation' mentioned in its Area entry.

Personally, I quite like Permanent Emanation (Silence).


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, you could certainly _argue_ that, and as DM you're plenty welcome to _rule_ that, but it's been printed (either in the errata or in the FAQ, I'm not sure which) that it Short/Med/Long != 'Fixed'.

So I've got one more idea for a workaround on my items issue Rhket.
How do you feel about intelligent items?

I'm pondering investing a massive amount of my cash into an intelligent Epic Periapt of Wisdom; 'Shard of the Eye' whose Special Purpose would be reversal of the blight humanity has wrought upon the earth...


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2005)

No, dude.  You'll just have to buy epic items like everyone else.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

*shrug*  

Oddly enough, the 'Intelligent' portion of the cost of the 'Intelligent Epic Periapt of Wisdom +20' was only 200k of the 4,200,000gp price tag and can be kicked out...

Ah well.  *goes back to drawing board*

Edit:  Hmm, they only list through +12 in the epic item list.  That's not going to work either.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> Four feats, four skills, three class features and two special attacks/qualities of your choosing, all compressed into ten levels?  It's so much outside the normal power range that it's surreal.




hrm... doesn't seem too far out of the power range for a full ten levels, considering most classes provide basically the equivalent.  Thanks for crushing another fun idea.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 5, 2005)

Have you banned the following yet...?

Emancipated Spawn (SS)
Stacking Orange Ioun Stones
Master Transmogrifist (CA)


Just thought I would ask before trying anything crazy.

Edit: Also, I was wondering how you will be treating AMF.  Does this spell block line of effect or not? (ie do you like skip williams or andy collins  )


----------



## gabrion (Aug 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> hrm... doesn't seem too far out of the power range for a full ten levels, considering most classes provide basically the equivalent.  Thanks for crushing another fun idea.




You're kidding right?  I think this is one of the few PrCs that is universally agreed upon as broken, if you pick the right abilities anyway.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Well the chosen abilities were up to Rhket's discretion, and the bonus feats aren't that bad since you have to meet the pre-reqs.  In 7 levels, I get two class features (I had chosen Divine Grace as a Paladin a CR 2 creatures ability, and Touch of Death from Thrall of Orcus a CR 13 or so creatures ability), and one special quality/attack.

I think I'm just going to give up on this game because it's too much of a damn hassle to get a character that I spent a few hours making get shot down consistently, even though they were all from the allowed books.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well the chosen abilities were up to Rhket's discretion, and the bonus feats aren't that bad since you have to meet the pre-reqs.  In 7 levels, I get two class features (I had chosen Divine Grace as a Paladin a CR 2 creatures ability, and Touch of Death from Thrall of Orcus a CR 13 or so creatures ability), and one special quality/attack.
> 
> I think I'm just going to give up on this game because it's too much of a damn hassle to get a character that I spent a few hours making get shot down consistently, even though they were all from the allowed books.




Oh, I didn't mean your idea was bad (sorry I didn't point that out), I just meant the class in general.  Maybe the DM doesn't want it for just that reason, because he would have to tell the player how they can use the class and how they can't, which is kinda a drag.  

If I were you I would stick around (or maybe that's what I would do if I were me ).  Maybe if you come up with some other character ideas and run them by the DM before spending too much time detailing them you will have better luck.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't mean your idea was bad (sorry I didn't point that out), I just meant the class in general.  Maybe the DM doesn't want it for just that reason, because he would have to tell the player how they can use the class and how they can't, which is kinda a drag.
> 
> If I were you I would stick around (or maybe that's what I would do if I were me ).  Maybe if you come up with some other character ideas and run them by the DM before spending too much time detailing them you will have better luck.




I did post the concept before I delved into it, he seemed fine with it at first, then shot it down a couple hours later.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm running out of ideas so I'm going to ask for suggestions; particularly from Rhket if he has any.

How do I go about exchanging 5,000,000gp for power in a fashion that doesn't involve an arsenal of magic items?

The only method I've found thusfar in the rules I have available is the stat boosting tomes, and at best that only allows me to spend 825k.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'm running out of ideas so I'm going to ask for suggestions; particularly from Rhket if he has any.
> 
> How do I go about exchanging 5,000,000gp for power in a fashion that doesn't involve an arsenal of magic items?
> 
> The only method I've found thusfar in the rules I have available is the stat boosting tomes, and at best that only allows me to spend 825k.




Good luck, the game is really premised upon having an arsenal of magic items.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve Gorak, you can't use Persistent Spell to cast Divine Power or Righteous Might without the appropriate level spellslots, which you don't have.  Persisent spell adds 6 to the spell level, thus you'd need a 10th and 11th level spell slot to cast them.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, which is really unfortunate given the direction this character concept took.

Ordinarily I don't mind having an arsenal of items.  Usually it's a lot of fun.  

It just doesn't work *this* time.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'm running out of ideas so I'm going to ask for suggestions; particularly from Rhket if he has any.
> 
> How do I go about exchanging 5,000,000gp for power in a fashion that doesn't involve an arsenal of magic items?
> 
> The only method I've found thusfar in the rules I have available is the stat boosting tomes, and at best that only allows me to spend 825k.




If you don't want to bother shopping for magic items, just take this one:

Bracers of Relentless Might
These bracers grant a +12 enhancement bonus to the wearer’s Strength and Constitution. The wearer is treated as two size categories larger than normal (to a maximum of Colossal) for purposes of combat-related opposed checks that apply a modifier based on size, such as bull rush, grapple, and trip. 

Caster Level: 20th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, bull’s strength, bear’s endurance, enlarge; Market Price: 4,384,000 gp; Weight: 1 lb.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Steve Gorak, you can't use Persistent Spell to cast Divine Power or Righteous Might without the appropriate level spellslots, which you don't have.  Persisent spell adds 6 to the spell level, thus you'd need a 10th and 11th level spell slot to cast them.




Re-Dooh!
Is it me or did this feat used to be at +4 CL. I could swear that I've used it in the past (probably in FR campaign setting or something).
Thanks for the catch Ferrix!   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 5, 2005)

I think it was in 3.0.   It's +6 now though.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> I think it was in 3.0.   It's +6 now though.




OK, well, I guess I'll just have to take Improved Metamagic [Epic] twice   
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> If you don't want to bother shopping for magic items, just take this one:
> 
> Bracers of Relentless Might
> These bracers grant a +12 enhancement bonus to the wearer’s Strength and Constitution. The wearer is treated as two size categories larger than normal (to a maximum of Colossal) for purposes of combat-related opposed checks that apply a modifier based on size, such as bull rush, grapple, and trip.




Yeah, I saw that one.  and while it's not particularly great caster-gear, it'll certainly let me lay the smack down when wild-shaped...


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 5, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw that one. and while it's not particularly great caster-gear, it'll certainly let me lay the smack down when wild-shaped...




Except that you probably wouldn't be able to wear the bracers while wild-shaped, at least not without an additional (illegal) enchantment. Or would you?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 5, 2005)

Is there still room? I can get a character made up pretty quickly.

Concept will be a Arcane Trickster/Spellsword.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2005)

That's a matter of some debate.  

As it stands though, all I've got is a periapt (headband) and a couple of rings which should be fine when Wildshaped.

Anyhow, I need to work on the prepped spells list and I'm not too happy with my item selection, but *shrug* I've posted a "finished" copy to the RG.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2005)

Steve Gorak, you'll need to do some revisions on your character, improved metamagic requires 30 ranks in Spellcraft, thus you have to be at least level 27 to take it.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2005)

But once you've *got* those 30 ranks in Spellcraft, Improved Metamagic it where it's at.

I mean, come on, who doesn't love Maximized Quickened Fire Storm as a 9th level spell?

Or Enhanced Maximized Quickened Flame Strike as a 7th level spell?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2005)

That is quite true.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> But once you've *got* those 30 ranks in Spellcraft, Improved Metamagic it where it's at.
> 
> I mean, come on, who doesn't love Maximized Quickened Fire Storm as a 9th level spell?
> 
> Or Enhanced Maximized Quickened Flame Strike as a 7th level spell?



Or, when combined with Improved Spell Capacity, Maximised Quickened Time Stop as a 12th level spell...

Jarval, who is in no way making a high-level wizard, no siree...


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

yep, whatever you do, don't multiclass into something like assassin.  it just makes no sense, from a power-gaming point of view...

so don't do it!  unless... you just think it's kewl


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

A few more questions for Rhket:

Can we take Boccob's Blessed Books for wizard's spell books?  If so, can we assume that we've acquired some spells to put in them?

If characters have items like a _Rod of Excellent Magic_, can they have cast any _permanancied_ spells before the start of the game, or any other spells with an XP cost of 2,000 or less?

Is there any point in taking Item Creation feats?  I'm tempted to give my character Create Wondrous Item, but if there's not going to be any opportunity to use it, then I'll take something else in its stead.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

Outline draft for my character stats:


```
[SIZE=3][b][/b][/SIZE]
[b]Tiefling Wizard 29, CN[/b]

STR 22 (+6) (4 points, +6 [i]Belt of giant Strength[/i], +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of Gainful Exercise +4[/i]))
DEX 26 (+8) (6 points, +2 racial, +6 [i]Boots of Swiftness[/i], +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of Quickness of Action +4[/i]))
CON 24 (+7) (6 points, +6 [i]Amulet of health[/i], +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of Bodily Health +4[/i]))
INT 44 (+17) (16 points, +2 racial, +7 levels, +5 Inherent ([i]Tome of Clear Thought +5[/i]), +12 [i]Headband of epic intellect[/i])
WIS 24 (+7) (6 points, +6 [i]Periapt of Wisdom[/i], +4 Inherent ([i]Tome of Understanding +4[/i]))
CHA 18 (+4) (2 points, -2 racial, +6 [i]Cloak of Charisma[/i], +4 Inherent ([i]Tome of Leadership and Influence +4[/i]))


[b]Combat Stats:[/b]
Base Attack Bonus: +10/+5
Melee: +21/+16 [+10/+5 BAB, +6 STR, +5 epic]
Ranged: +23/+18 [+10/+5 BAB, +8 DEX, +5 epic]
Hit Points: 7 [4 + (28 * 3 = 84) (levels) + 203 (CON)]
Armor Class: 36 [10 + 8 DEX + 5 natural ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]) + 8 armour ([i]Bracers of Armour +8[/i]) + 5 deflection ([i]Ring of Protection +5[/i])]
Initiative: +12 [+8 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 60 feet [base 30, doubled by [i]Boots of Swiftness[/i]]
SR: 32 [[i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]]
DR: 15/adamantine [[i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]]
Acid Resistance: 30 [[i]Ring of Greater Universal Energy Resistance[/i]]
Cold Resistance: 5 [racial]; 30 [[i]Ring of Greater Universal Energy Resistance[/i]]
Electricity Resistance: 5 [racial]; 30 [[i]Ring of Greater Universal Energy Resistance[/i]]
Fire Resistance: 5 [racial]; 30 [[i]Ring of Greater Universal Energy Resistance[/i]]
Sonic Resistance: 30 [[i]Ring of Greater Universal Energy Resistance[/i]]

[b]Attacks per round:[/b]
Unarmed Strike (+1 to hit, 1d3+1 dmg, Crit 20/x2)

[b]Armor:[/b]
[i]Bracers of Armour +8[/i] (+8 armour)
[i]Ring of Protection +5[/i] (+5 deflection)
[i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i] (+5 natural)


[b]Saving Throws:[/b]
Fort: +19 [+6 base, +7 CON, +5 resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]), +1 competence ([i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])]
Ref: +20 [+6 base, +8 DEX, +5 resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]), +1 competence ([i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])]
Will: +25 [+12 base, +7 WIS, +5 resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]), +1 competence ([i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])]


[b]Feats:[/b]
Eschew Materials (1st level feat)
Scribe Scroll (bonus Wizard feat)
Craft Wondrous Item (3rd level feat)
Enlarge Spell (5th level Wizard bonus feat)
Spell Penetration (6th level feat)
Spell Focus (Evocation) (9th level feat)
Heighten Spell (10th level Wizard bonus feat)
Energy Substitution (sonic) (12th level feat)
Improved Initiative (15th level feat)
Quicken Spell (15th level bonus Wizard feat)
Greater Spell Penetration (Evocation) (18th level feat)
Greater Spell Focus (20th level bonus Wizard feat)
Improved Spell Capacity (21st level feat)
Ignore Material Components (23rd level bonus Wizard feat)
Improved Spell Capacity (24th level feat)
Improved Spell Capacity (26th level bonus Wizard feat)
Improved Metamagic (27th level feat)
Improved Metamagic (29th level bonus Wizard feat)


[b]Skills:[/b]
1st level (2 + 5) x 4 = 28
2nd-7th level (2 + 5) x 6 = 42
8th-15th level (2 + 6) x 8 = 64
16th-23rd level ((2 + 7) + 2) x 8 = 88
24th-29th level ((2 + 8) + 2) x 6 = 72
Total: 294 skill points.

Balance +29 (0 ranks, +8 DEX, +20 [i]Boots of Swiftness[/i], +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Bluff +40 (33 ranks, +4 CHA, +2 racial, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Climb +27 (0 ranks, +6 STR, +20 [i]Boots of Swiftness[/i], +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Concentration +41 (33 ranks, +7 CON, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Craft (alchemy) +33 (15 ranks, +17 INT, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Diplomacy +38 (33 ranks, +4 CHA, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Jump +27 (0 ranks, +6 STR, +20 [i]Boots of Swiftness[/i], +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Knowledge (arcana) +51 (33 ranks, +17 INT, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Knowledge (the plains) +51 (33 ranks, +17 INT, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Listen +24 (14 ranks, +7 WIS, +2 Alertness, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Sense Motive +41 (33 ranks, +7 WIS, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Spellcraft +53 (33 ranks, +17 INT, +2 Synergy (Knowledge (arcana)), +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Spot +24 (14 ranks, +7 WIS, +2 Alertness, +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])
Tumble +29 (0 ranks, +8 DEX, +20 [i]Boots of Swiftness[/i], +1 [i]Pale green Ioun stone[/i])


[b]Languages:[/b]
Common, Infernal, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc.


[b]Special Abilities:[/b]
[u]Tiefling racial abilities:[/u]
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
+2 racial bonus on Bluff and Hide checks.
Darkness (Sp): A tiefling can use darkness once per day (caster level equal to class levels).
Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
Favored Class: Rogue.
Level adjustment +1.
[u]Wizard class abilities:[/u]
Familiar.
Bonus Item Creation or Metamagic feat at 5th, 10th, 15th and 20th levels.


[b]Spells:[/b]
Spells per day: 4/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/7/3/3/3
DCs: 27/28/29/30/31/32/33/34/35/36/37/38/39 (+2 for Evocation spells)
Cantrips:
Level 1:
Level 2:
Level 3:
Level 4:
Level 5:
Level 6:
Level 7:
Level 8:
Level 9:
Level 10:
Level 11:
Level 12: Heightened Wail of the Banshee, Maximised Sonically Substituted Quickened Metor Swarm, Maximised Quickened Time Stop,

[u]Spellbook:[/u]
Cantrips:
Level 1:
Level 2:
Level 3:
Level 4:
Level 5:
Level 6:
Level 7:
Level 8:
Level 9: Metor Swarm, Time Stop, Wail of the Banshee.

[u]Spells in effect:[/u]
[i]Clone[/i], [i]Gentle Repose[/i] (30 days remaining on duration).
[i]Contingency[/i] (cast [i]Plane Shift[/i] with a destination of the Material Plane when caster is killed).


[b]Equipment:[/b]
[u][i]Portable Hole[/i][/u] (20,000 gp)
- Mirror of Mental Prowess (175,000 gp)
[u]Wearing / Carrying:[/u]
- Explorer's Outfit
- [i]Amulet of health +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Belt of giant Strength +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Boots of Swiftness[/i] (256,000 gp)
- [i]Bracers of Armour +8[/i] (64,000 gp)
- [i]Cloak of Charisma +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Headband of epic intellect +12[/i] (1,440,000 gp)
- [i]Periapt of Wisdom +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Ring of Greater Universal Energy Resistance[/i] (308,000 gp)
- [i]Ring of Protection +5[/i] (50,000 gp)
- [i]Rod of Excellent Magic[/i] (650,000 gp)
- [i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i] (600,000 gp)

[u]Used magic items:[/u]
[i]Manual of Bodily Health +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
[i]Manual of Gainful Exercise +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
[i]Manual of Quickness of Action +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
[i]Tome of Clear Thought +5[/i] (137,500 gp)
[i]Tome of Leadership and Influence +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
[i]Tome of Understanding +4[/i] (110,000 gp)

605,500 gp remaining.

Total Weight Carried: ? lb
Load: Light


[b]Current XP:[/b]
Current:  ?
Next Level: ?
```


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Steve Gorak, you'll need to do some revisions on your character, improved metamagic requires 30 ranks in Spellcraft, thus you have to be at least level 27 to take it.




Done, thanks (I'm impressed, I would never catch these things!).
I just switched my 27 & 30th level feats around.

OK, if I haven't screwed too much the rules (as I tend to do), all I need to do is to select my spells and find a way to spend about 400 000gp.

Any suggestions are welcome (both for optimizing what I've already done and new ideas).
Thanks and cheers.

SG


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OK, if I haven't screwed too much the rules (as I tend to do), all I need to do is to select my spells and find a way to spend about 400 000gp.



Interesting looking character.  Lot of magic there 

Unless I'm missing most of the equipment you've bought, shouldn't that 400,000 gp be more in the region of 4,000,000 gp?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Interesting looking character.  Lot of magic there
> 
> Unless I'm missing most of the equipment you've bought, shouldn't that 400,000 gp be more in the region of 4,000,000 gp?




yep, magic is good   
I just hope I'm able to mesh everything together during play.

here's my break down:

```
Books	                  825000
periaph	                   36000
Ring of energy immunity  2160000
ring of unholy aura       250000
mantle of SR40            290000
boots                     250000
rod                       600000
Bracers of armor +8        64000
Belt of giant strenght +6  36000
Cloak of resistance +5     25000
gloves                     36000

Tot:                     4572000
Left:                     428000
```
Thanks for looking!

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

D'oh!  I forgot about the RG thread.  I was going from your stats posted earlier in this thread...

There are a few issues with bonuses on your character:

The _Boots of Swiftness_ provide an enhancement bonus to Dexterity, as do the _Gloves of Dexterity_.  Bonuses of the same type (with the exception of unnamed bonuses and dodge bonuses) do not stack, so only the better of the two bonuses would apply.  The same also applies to the insight bonuses from _dark foresight_ and the Sacred Fist class, and to the deflection bonuses from the _Ring of Ineffable Evil_ and _magic circle against good_.  You've got similar problems with the bonuses on your saves.
However, the monk's Wisdom and level bonuses to AC are unnamed, not insight, and so stack with anything.


On the money front, I'd suggest buying items to boost all (or as many as you can, item slots allowing) of your ability scores.  36,000 gp for a +6 to a stat really isn't much in a game at this level.  Wands, staffs and scrolls are also worth looking into for spells that aren't too dependant on caster level.  Needless to say, this works best for utility spells such as _invisibility_ or _spider climb_.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Have you banned the following yet...?
> 
> Emancipated Spawn (SS)
> Stacking Orange Ioun Stones
> ...




Emancipated Spawn doesn't seem that bad at first glance, so long as you calculate the ECL correctly.  ECL will always be monster ECL + Character levels + ES levels, instead of it kicking in at level 3.  Can you explain to me what you plan to do with it?

Ioun stones and any other unslotted items that give an unnamed bonus do not stack with themselves.  That means ONE orange ioun stone and ONE nightstick.

Master Transmogrifist: Go for it.  I love that class.  But with great powah comes great attention from the DM.

AMF blocks LOS.  It also requires LOS itself, so it is blocked by a Wall of Force.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I did post the concept before I delved into it, he seemed fine with it at first, then shot it down a couple hours later.




Hey, I had other stuff going on.  I didn't know what it did until I checked the books.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Is there still room? I can get a character made up pretty quickly.
> 
> Concept will be a Arcane Trickster/Spellsword.




If you can get it in before sunday.  Is the Judgment Day campaign still going or what?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> A few more questions for Rhket:
> 
> Can we take Boccob's Blessed Books for wizard's spell books? If so, can we assume that we've acquired some spells to put in them?
> 
> ...




I'm not going to track spells known. So you can have whatever you want, for free. I probably should, as this ups the casters' power quite a bit, but it's too much of a hassle.

Rod of EM: yes.  Though you cannot use this + True Creation to break the wealth guidelines, or do anything of that nature.

Item Creation: Probably a bad idea.  PBP games go too slowly as it is.  Expensive though it is, it may be cheaper to just _Wish_ for items.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> I'm not going to track spells known.  So you can have whatever you want, for free.  I probably should, as this ups the casters' power quite a bit, but it's too much of a hassle.



Needless to say, this answer makes me happy   And I know what you mean about the hassle of keeping track of spells.  The one epic-level game I've run had two wizards in the party, and keeping track of spellbook page counts and the like was a real pain.



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> Rod of EM: yes. Though you cannot use this + True Creation to break the wealth guidelines, or do anything of that nature.



Aha, neat.  I'll go and add a couple of things to my character.  I'm thinking along the lines of permanant _detect magic_ and _see invisibility_ effects, rather than anything along the True Creation lines.



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> Item Creation: Probably a bad idea. PBP games go too slowly as it is. Expensive though it is, it may be cheaper to just Wish for items.



Fair enough.  That's another feat free for a metamagic feat then


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

Steve Gorak, not that this at all matters for your character, but boots of swiftness would not double your character's speed, since your speed is already enhanced.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Steve Gorak, not that this at all matters for your character, but boots of swiftness would not double your character's speed, since your speed is already enhanced.




Hey silentspace,

How come? The item's description says: "The wearer’s speed doubles (this does not stack with any magical or supernatural enhancement to speed),...". The monk's increased speed is an extraordinaly ability. Is an extraordinary ability the same as a supernatural ability? Please let me know, because I definitely don't know.

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey silentspace,
> 
> How come? The item's description says: "The wearer’s speed doubles (this does not stack with any magical or supernatural enhancement to speed),...". The monk's increased speed is an extraordinaly ability. Is an extraordinary ability the same as a supernatural ability? Please let me know, because I definitely don't know.
> 
> ...




Ah, I see your point. The item description seems to imply that if the enhancement is extraordinary, it can ignore the normal stacking rules...?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

The Boots double your base speed.  They do indeed stack with the Monk speed bonus - which is applied _after_ the doubling.

If you are _hasted, _you would not get the benefit of additional speed, since that is a supernatural source of enhancement.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

Ranger Rick: I was just checking over your char. Here's what you'll need to fix:

1. TBD isn't a very fantasy-sounding name.

2. You didn't pick a race.

3. You should name the bonuses properly. For example, you wrote:

con 14 (+2DD+5 book) 21

it should be Con 14 +2 unnamed +5 inherent = 21. Makes it easier for me to read.

4. You have a +1 Insight bonus to initiative (Rod of Alertness) and +1 Luck to saves (Robe of Stars). Those needs to be mentioned in your stats block (which needs to be tidied up. Use the creature entries from the SRD as a template).

5. I'm not sure how you calculated your AC. It would have helped if you had broken down the bonuses. Here's what I have:

10+7dex+8 armor(Bracers) +7 natural(DD) +5 natural enhancement(Amulet of NA)

6. Skills: gaining Int does not retroactively grant skill points. Also, synergy bonuses are granted in blocks of +2, so you can never have +5 synergy to jump.

7. No custom magic items. That means your Bracers of Armor With Trimmings needs to be rewritten.

8. Your longbow: an item with a special ability needs to have at least a +1 bonus. So your bow would be:

+1 Shocking Burst Composite Longbow of Distance (Str +4)

+4 total. Cost = 32,800gp.

9. Item costs:

Carpet of Flying 10x10:60,000
Rope of Climbing: 3,000
Manuals: 137,500

10. You didn't list your speed.

11. Maximize the first HD.  You should have 414 HP.

12. Since you have more than two rings, you need to specify which ones you are wearing.  I suggest having a separate "Items on the body" entry.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

Silentspace:

1. Your AC: you list "+11 AC bonus", which I assume is from the Monk's Belt. But that grants +7 Unnamed (Wisdom) and +1 Unnamed (Monk), which leaves you +3 short.

2. You didn't figure in the bonuses from your Pale Green and Orange Ioun Stones.

3. Break down your attack bonus for me.  I can't check it if it's in a single number.

4. Inherent bonuses to Int does not grant skill points. This avoids me having to deal with arguments on what level the characters got their +int books.

5. Adjust your build guide to show the levels you got each feat.

6. When I totalled up your items, you had 66,700 gp left, not 341,700gp.

...And that's it.  Quite tidy, otherwise.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

Moreth:

Just a cursory look through yours, because I see you haven't finished buying stuff yet.  Hurry up.

1. You can't qualify for Ur-priest on Monk 1/Wiz 4.  One of the Reqs is Bluff 8, which is a class skill for neither.  I recommend Swashbuckler.  Just get a Monk's Belt for the AC.  Also, you might want to consider swapping out a level of Archmage for Wizard, to get the bonus Metamagic.

2. Taking 10 levels of Wizard in your epic levels won't grant you bonus epic feats.  Those only appear after you take 20 levels of a base class or 10 levels of a PrC.

3. In 30 levels, you get +7 bonus to stats, not +8.

4. Dust of Sneezing and Choking is a banned item.

5. Bead of Karma cannot be bought by itself.  You have to buy a Strand of Prayer Beads for 25,800.  Not a lot of difference, I know, but there you go.

6. You copied-and-pasted the entry on Pearls of Power, I see... which ones did you actually buy?

Alright, that's enough work from me today.  I'll check the rest later.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

It is actually feasible to boost all six stats at the same time:

Int: Headband of Intellect
Wis: Periapt of Wisdom
Con: Bracers of Epic Health
Dex: Boots of Swiftness
Cha: Rod of Splendor (+4)/Epic Splendor (+8) (Avoids taking up the Cloak slot, which has good items in it.  Epic Splendor is also cheaper than a plain +8 epic item for some reason)
Str: Belt of Giant Strength, or, if you'd rather have Monk's Belt, use Divine Metamagic + Persistent Divine Power. Or maybe an ioun stone.

Instead of Bracers of Armor, use Greater Mage Armor.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 6, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Emancipated Spawn doesn't seem that bad at first glance, so long as you calculate the ECL correctly.  ECL will always be monster ECL + Character levels + ES levels, instead of it kicking in at level 3.  Can you explain to me what you plan to do with it?




I guess without the thought bottle it is less dangerous, but other abuse would depend on how you read the class. Taking three levels is a bad idea for anyone, but if the DM allows the player to take just two levels and then take other class levels, it can be a bit dangerous.

Edit: Disregard that last bit.



> Ioun stones and any other unslotted items that give an unnamed bonus do not stack with themselves.  That means ONE orange ioun stone and ONE nightstick.




The whole nightstick thing about made me cry.  Without nightsticks, spelldancer, or incantrix, I don't think I can come up with a way to use persistent spell for free.  



> Master Transmogrifist: Go for it.  I love that class.  But with great powah comes great attention from the DM.




I really like it too, but I'm scared to think how much effort it will take to have all the stats up for my many forms.  Even so it sounds like such fun that I will probably post a character around it.



> AMF blocks LOS.  It also requires LOS itself, so it is blocked by a Wall of Force.




*Grins mischeviously*  This makes me happy....

So work has been keeping me too busy to spend too much time on this of late, but I hope to have a character up for you to review sometime before tomorrow.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, there _is_ technically a way.  Shapechange into an Atropal Scion.  It gets its Rebuke Undead as an SU ability you can use.

But of course that's banned too.


----------



## Rino (Aug 6, 2005)

after redoing my equipment i still have 850k gc to spent anyone got some good ideas?


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 6, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Moreth:
> 
> Just a cursory look through yours, because I see you haven't finished buying stuff yet. Hurry up.
> 
> ...




1. I don't own whatever book swashbuckler is in... I guess I'm going to switch the Monk level to Cleric (with the Trickery domain), my AC is pretty good anyway...
2. No, but it will grant me Wizard bonus feats ever 5 levels, that can be used for Epic feats.
3. Ah, my mistake.
4. Lol! Of course it is. You could kill a God with that stuff, an undead construct God even. .
5. Ok
6. None yet, I'll buy my spells and some other stuff first then buy pearls for whatever I've got left.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

Non-epic classes never grant epic feats.  It's covered in a faq/errata somewhere.

At any rate, Wizard bonus feats can only be Metamagic or Item Creation.  Epic Wizard Bonus Feats draw from a different list.

Swashbuckler is from Complete Warrior.

I'm not tracking spells known, so don't bother buying spells.  Just assume you have any you'll need.



> after redoing my equipment i still have 850k gc to spent anyone got some good ideas?




Rod of Excellent Magic?  Boots of Swiftness?  Cloak of Epic Resistance?


----------



## Rino (Aug 6, 2005)

i'll think of something


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 6, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Non-epic classes never grant epic feats. It's covered in a faq/errata somewhere.
> 
> At any rate, Wizard bonus feats can only be Metamagic or Item Creation. Epic Wizard Bonus Feats draw from a different list.
> 
> ...




Well then, I'm just screwed. I thought I had a pretty strong character actually, but there's just no way I can compete with players who own more books than I do (and since I don't own any, that means all of you).
The character I have now won't work, so I'll have to start all over again with a new concept. Since there's no way I can finish it before sunday I'm faced with the option of playing with a sub-par character or not playing at all...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2005)

Have fun guys, this game just isn't worth it for my trouble.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Well then, I'm just screwed. I thought I had a pretty strong character actually, but there's just no way I can compete with players who own more books than I do (and since I don't own any, that means all of you).
> The character I have now won't work, so I'll have to start all over again with a new concept. Since there's no way I can finish it before sunday I'm faced with the option of playing with a sub-par character or not playing at all...



*Shrugs* To be fair, I'm working from only the 3.5 SRD.  That's only giving me the core + epic rules, and I think my character is fairly strong.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 6, 2005)

On second thought, I now realise my last post was incredibly whiny. I want to play in this game. So what if my character doesn't inflict as many HPs in damage as some of the other players, and so what if he's easier killed. I'm sure the DM will adapt the challenge we face according to our actual power.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 6, 2005)

It's coo.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> D'oh!  I forgot about the RG thread.  I was going from your stats posted earlier in this thread...
> 
> There are a few issues with bonuses on your character:
> 
> ...




Thanks Jarval!
I appreciate your help. The corrections have been made.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Well then, I'm just screwed. I thought I had a pretty strong character actually, but there's just no way I can compete with players who own more books than I do (and since I don't own any, that means all of you).
> The character I have now won't work, so I'll have to start all over again with a new concept. Since there's no way I can finish it before sunday I'm faced with the option of playing with a sub-par character or not playing at all...




First, that's not true.  Planning and intelligent design beats having more books any day of the week.

Check my PC for example.  Plenty of power (though I intentionally did not min-max the items); and with the exception of two feats from Complete Divine everything on my character sheet is from the SRD.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

Looking over my character, I've still got 200,000 gp left, and the following two magic item slots unused: One suit of armour, and one vest, vestment, or shirt.  Given that my character's a wizard, I'm unlikely to be able to fill the armour slot with anything, but I'm wondering if there are any vests, vestments, or shirts that might be useful.  Suggestions very welcome


----------



## gabrion (Aug 6, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Looking over my character, I've still got 200,000 gp left, and the following two magic item slots unused: One suit of armour, and one vest, vestment, or shirt.  Given that my character's a wizard, I'm unlikely to be able to fill the armour slot with anything, but I'm wondering if there are any vests, vestments, or shirts that might be useful.  Suggestions very welcome




Vest of resistence from Complete Arcane gives a +5 bonus to saves.  It's pretty much the same as the cloak of resistence, but occupying a less valuable (to most wizards) slot.  Also, don't robes take up the same space as armor?  If that's the case then it shouldn't be hard to find something for that slot.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Vest of resistence from Complete Arcane gives a +5 bonus to saves.  It's pretty much the same as the cloak of resistence, but occupying a less valuable (to most wizards) slot.  Also, don't robes take up the same space as armor?  If that's the case then it shouldn't be hard to find something for that slot.



Not a bad idea, but I've already got a _Rod of Invulnerability_ giving me a +5 resistance save bonus.  And you're right on the armour/robe slot being the same, so my _Robe of Stars_ has already taken that.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 6, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea, but I've already got a _Rod of Invulnerability_ giving me a +5 resistance save bonus.




Oops...I guess that's what I get for responding without actually looking at what your character has.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 6, 2005)

Rhket, I need a ruling on something before I spend too much time on this idea of mine.  How would you rule the spellcasting of Warmage and Rainbow Servant interact?  Specifically when one reaches 10th level in RS and gains access to spells from the cleric list, will they cast them in the same way a warmage casts spells (ie can they cast any cleric spell sponteneously)?  Thanks.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 6, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> If you can get it in before sunday. Is the Judgment Day campaign still going or what?




Alright, It'll be done by sunday. And as to Judgement Day, yes it is, I just haven't been getting alot of net time cause I moved on the first.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

Rkhet, thanks for the comments, and the general items suggestions.  I'll post a revision soon.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm not sure I got feats right. Looking how others did it in the rogues gallery, I think Rhakshan should have only 2 epic feats, right?  He's got 26 hd, so he'd get an epic feat at level 21 and 24.  And he'd get an extra non-epic feat, for 7 non-epic feats based on level...?  I'm not too sure so someone please help.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

If you don't have a stone of good luck (and I didn't   ), add one now!!!  And the pale green and dusty rose ioun stones too


----------



## Albedo (Aug 7, 2005)

ioun stones suck at epic level. Any character that wants to can one shot the damn things out of the sky.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 7, 2005)

btw, can I have a gutworm? Fiend Folio page 220.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Rhket, I need a ruling on something before I spend too much time on this idea of mine. How would you rule the spellcasting of Warmage and Rainbow Servant interact? Specifically when one reaches 10th level in RS and gains access to spells from the cleric list, will they cast them in the same way a warmage casts spells (ie can they cast any cleric spell sponteneously)? Thanks.




Well, that's a strange one.  From Complete Divine:



> A 10th-level rainbow servant *can learn* and cast spells from the cleric list, even if they don't appear on the lists of any spellcasting class he has.




If you were taking a sorcerer, I'd simply allow you to pick between arcane and divine spells, but with the same limit on spells known.  A Warmage, I suppose, can choose Divine spells as his Advanced Learning.  I'll let you change your existing Advanced Learning to divine spells if you want.

Just go with wizard, I'd say.  If you pick up Geomancer and Hierophant, plus Practiced Spellcaster, you'll have full caster levels, access to both divine and arcane, and much PrC goodness.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I got feats right. Looking how others did it in the rogues gallery, I think Rhakshan should have only 2 epic feats, right? He's got 26 hd, so he'd get an epic feat at level 21 and 24. And he'd get an extra non-epic feat, for 7 non-epic feats based on level...? I'm not too sure so someone please help.




You can take epic feats as soon as your ECL (that is, your HD plus LA) hit 21.

In your case, you get epic feats at 18HD (Assassin 2), 21HD (Assassin 5) and 24HD (Assassin 8).


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> btw, can I have a gutworm? Fiend Folio page 220.




Go ahead.  Be sure to mention the penalties on your sheet.  Also, it does not stack with Barbarian Rage.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2005)

I do love reading Epic game ooc threads. If I understand a third of what you are talking about I think I'm doing good. But personally, I think you are all crazy. Go past fourth level and the number of choices starts giving me headaches. And running epic games ... well my little mind just boggles at the thought.

Have fun.

thotd.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 7, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Complete Divine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If that is going to be an iron clad ruling I will deal with it, but I'd like to at least try to persuade you otherwise.  



			
				Complete Arcane said:
			
		

> "When a Warmage gains access to a new level of spells, he automatically knows all the spells for that level listed on the Warmage's spell list.  Essentially *his spell list is the same as his spells known list.*"




It seems that knowing a spell implies learning that spell, and since the warmage knows all the spells on their list they effectively "learn" them when that level of spell is gained.  It also seems that an important part of the text from the Rainbow Servant is "from the cleric list" and "this class grants access to the spells."  Noting my bolding above and the fact that the Rainbow Servant grants access to the cleric spell list, it would seem that all cleric spells would be known to the Warmage.

Of course, as I said, this is just my attempt to sway you and if you still disagree, you are the DM and I will humbly submit to your will.  I just thought I should point out the details first.

Since time is running short I will try to construct something that works with your currently ruling, but I hope you will allow wiggle room after you see the wisdom of my explaination. 

Edit:  One more question too...how do you handle Divine Power at Epic Levels?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

> Essentially his spell list is the same as his spells known list.




Well, you could argue that this statement only applies to his existing spells known list - the Warmage list.   



> A 10th-level rainbow servant can learn and cast spells from the cleric list, even if they don't appear on the lists of any spellcasting class he has.




The strict interpretation here is that he doesn't actually gain the cleric list, either. He can learn spells from the Cleric list despite it not being on his own list - the Warmage list, which is the same as his spells known list.

Either way, I rather that you don't. 

Divine Power brings your non-epic BAB to 20 but doesn't affect your epic bonus. Incidentally, you'll want to submit your char real quick. It's already 7pm sunday where I am.  I'll be deciding at 10.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 7, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Incidentally, you'll want to submit your char real quick.  It's already 7pm sunday where I am.




Wow...what a time difference, it's 4:00 in the morning here!  I think I've spent too much time putting around though, and I don't have enough of the details done for the character, so I'm sadly gonna have this one slip by.  I will watch in case you somehow don't ahve a full crew though and if needed I will pull up the half done file of my Sylph Sorcerer Master Transmogrifist.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'll put you down as an alt.  People come and go all the time in pbp games.  Maybe you'll get a spot later.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 7, 2005)

k, I got the Gutworm added to my character sheet and made a few changes to allow for it.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

Recruitment closed.  Players will be:

Silentspace
Nephtys
Pyrex
Albedo

The rest will go down as alts.  Thanks to all for their time and effort.

Players: stick around. In the next week or so, I'll be going through your chars with a fine tooth comb. Be ready to change any mistakes, etc, ASAP (post the newer versions in the RG). Those of you who has not finished picking your spells, do so.

Also, on skills: when you gain Int points from levels, they do not grant skill points retroactively. Inherent bonuses do not grant skill points at all. The second is a house-rule, and it's to prevent the 'at what level did I get my +5 book' headache.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 7, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Recruitment closed. Players will be:
> 
> Silentspace
> Nephtys
> ...




Thanks .

-

I'm a bit uncertain about my skillpoints, crossclass costs and so on. But on the issue of intelligence bonuses I assumed that the characters gained all their skillpoints and intelligence increases simultaneously at the moment of creation. Since the intelligence bonuses have been there all along I assumed they would count for extra skillpoints, but I see how it could just as well be the other way around. 
Either way, I thought I should let you know so you don't miss my mistakes when you go over the characters.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

Albedo: can you post a level/feat guide for you char?  I think you have one feat too many.

Your total item value is exactly 64,000 over the wealth limit.

Also, you didn't break down your saves and speed.

Everything that has bonuses to it should be broken down into components, peeps.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

Pyrex: everything checks out.  You only have two 0th level and four 8th level spells memorized, though, while you could have 6 and 7.

You sure you don't want to twink the items a little, though?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

Nephtys: I went to check yours, but then I realized I did it last time and you haven't changed it yet. Hurry up and post a new version. Don't forget to change the wizard bonus feats.

Same with you, silentspace.

Post something here when you have updated your RG post, everyone.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 7, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Nephtys: I went to check yours, but then I realized I did it last time and you haven't changed it yet. Hurry up and post a new version. Don't forget to change the wizard bonus feats.




I posted a new version yesterday, but I've polished it a little. The Bonus feats (at level 6 and 11) are afaik correct.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

Wizard bonus spells can only be metamagic, item creation or Spell Mastery.  Spell Penetration/GSP are not metamagic.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

On a not wholly related topic: what would make a cool quest idea?


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 7, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Wizard bonus spells can only be metamagic, item creation or Spell Mastery. Spell Penetration/GSP are not metamagic.




Corrected.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

Which of your levels are pre-20?


----------



## silentspace (Aug 7, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> You can take epic feats as soon as your ECL (that is, your HD plus LA) hit 21.
> 
> In your case, you get epic feats at 18HD (Assassin 2), 21HD (Assassin 5) and 24HD (Assassin 8).




cool, i got it right then.

i just realized you can 2-handed power attack with a rapier, you just don't get 1-1/2 times str damage with it. so there's no need for me to burn a feat on exotic weapon proficiency spiked chain 

and thanks rkhet!


----------



## silentspace (Aug 7, 2005)

character updated, please review


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 7, 2005)

Good luck guys.   I'm not interested in be an alternate, btw.  That's why I removed the character from the Rogue's gallery.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm going to sleep.  I'll do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 7, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Which of your levels are pre-20?




The levels are written in the order they were taken. Monk 1, Wizard 2-15, Ur Priest 16-17, Theurge 18-25, ArchMage 26-30.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 7, 2005)

All right, all changes made. My calc didn't add my plated skin lol. Btw, the extra feet was a foot note for myself, I didn't mean to leave it in there. Its given by the fiendish Ear.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 8, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Pyrex: everything checks out.  You only have two 0th level and four 8th level spells memorized, though, while you could have 6 and 7.
> 
> You sure you don't want to twink the items a little, though?




One of the benefits of keeping things simple.  

Yeah, I know, my prepped spells aren't done yet, but as they're pretty modular I wasn't as worried about getting them done before you selected characters.  I'll get them straightened out tomorrow.

Yeah I probably should adjust them a bit (also tomorrow*).  I still want to keep the total number of items I'll be hauling around down to a few thematic ones, but I'll likely drop the Periapt down to +8 or +10 and pick up a couple more.  Almost certainly to include the Mantle of SR 40 and possibly another defensive item or two; but that's about it.

*Tomorrow, in this instance, means they'll be ready by 6pm PST.  Just thought I'd clarify that given the time-zone related posts above.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

Silentspace: here's a revised version of your character sheet.  I've fixed most things for you, but you missed out on some skill points, and I'll let you spend them youself.

Things I have changed, I marked with a ! sign.

Rhakzan
Black Ethergaunt (Fiend Folio p 65)
16 HD Black Ethergaunt/Assassin 10/+4 LA
Medium-Size Aberration (Extraplanar)

Str 18 (+4) [1 pts, +2 racial, +5 inherent, +2 enhancement (pale blue ioun stone)]
Dex 32 (+11) [5 pts, +8 racial, +5 inherent, +6 enhancement (boots of swiftness)]
Con 30 (+10) [5 pts, +4 racial, +5 inherent, +8 enhancement (bracers of epic health)]
Int 56 (+23) [13 pts, +20 racial, +5 inherent, +12 enhancement (headband of epic intellect), +2 levels]
Wis 30 (+10) [8 pts, +4 racial, +5 inherent, +6 enhancement (periapt of wisdom)]
Cha 32 (+11) [8 pts, +4 racial, +5 inherent, +8 enhancement (rod of epic splendor)]
+2 on ability checks (+1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck))

HD: 16d8 + 10d6 + 260
!HP: 403 (8 + 135 + 260)

! assassin HD is d6.

Init: +11
Speed: 60 ft. (30 ft base, boots of swiftness)
AC: 59 (10, +11 Dex, +6 Force Armor (Greater Mage Armor), +15 Natural, +11 AC Bonus (+10 Unnamed (Wisdom), +1 Unnamed (Monk)), +5 Deflection (ring of protection), +1 Insight (dusty rose ioun stone)), !38 touch (44 incorporeal touch), 59 flat-footed
20% miss chance (mantle of great stealth)

!BAB: +17 [+12 Aberration, +5 Epic]
!Grapple: +23 [+17 bab, +4 Str, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck)]
!Fort: +27 [+5 Aberration, +5 Epic, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +5 resistance (vest of resistance), +10 Con]
!Ref: +28 [+5 Aberration, +5 Epic, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +5 resistance (vest of resistance), +11 Dex]
!Will: +32 [+10 Aberration, +5 Epic, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +5 resistance (vest of resistance), +10 Wis]
Evasion (Boots of Swiftness)

Affects:
disguise self (mask of lies)
nondetection (mantle of great stealth)
undetectable alignment (mask of lies)
partial concealment (mantle of great stealth): 20% miss chance

Full Attack: !removed spiked chain
!+5 Aurorum Rapier +34/+29/+24 (1d6+9/18-20)
- !Attack +34 [+17 bab, +11 Dex (weapon finesse), +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +5 enhancement (rapier)]
- !Damage +9 [+4 Str, +5 enhancement (rapier)]

!4x(2+int) at first level, so it should be (2+13)x19

15 extra points.

!you have spent 445. 13 left. I didn't check synergy/mods... we'll worry about those when the skills actually get used.

Skills: 443 [(2+13)x18 + (4+13)x7 + (4+14)x3]
Max Ranks: 29/14.5
Appraise +26 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Balance +32 [0 ranks, +20 competence (boots of swiftness), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Dex]
Bluff +46 [29 ranks, +5 competence (mask of lies), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Cha]
Climb +25 [0 ranks, +20 competence (boots of swiftness), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +4 Str]
Concentration +41 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +10 Con]
Decipher Script +32 [7 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Diplomacy +52 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Cha, +4 synergy (bluff), +4 synergy (sense motive), +2 synergy (knowledge-nobility and royalty)]
Disable Device +34 [7 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int, +2 circumstance (masterwork thieves' tools)]
Disguise +55 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Cha, +10 Unnamed (disguise self), +4 synergy (bluff)]
Escape Artist +20 [7 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Dex]
Gather Information +44 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Cha, +2 synergy (knowledge-local)]
Handle Animal +14 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Cha]
Hide +72 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +30 unnamed (mantle of great stealth), +11 Dex]
Intimidate +17 [0 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Cha, +4 synergy (bluff)]
Jump +25 [0 ranks, +20 competence (boots of swiftness), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +4 Str]
Knowledge-Arcana +30 [5 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-Architecture and Engineering +26 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-Dungeoneering +26 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-Geography +26 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-History +26 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-Local +30 [5 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-Nature +26 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-Nobility and Royalty +30 [5 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-Religion +26 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Knowledge-The Planes +26 [1 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int]
Listen +41 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +10 Wis]
Move Silently +72 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +30 unnamed (mantle of great stealth), +11 Dex]
Open Lock +18 [3 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Dex, +2 circumstance (masterwork thieves' tools)]
Search +59 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int, +5 unnamed (lens of detection)]
Sense Motive +41 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +10 Wis]
Sleight of Hand +46 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Dex, +4 synergy (bluff)]
Spellcraft +56 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +23 Int, +2 synergy (knowledge-arcana)]
Spot +41 [29 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +10 Wis]
Tumble +33 [1 ranks, +20 competence (boots of swiftness), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Dex]
Use Magic Device +32 (+34 scrolls) [19 ranks, +1 competence (pale green ioun stone), +1 luck (stone of good luck), +11 Cha, (+2 synergy (decipher script))]

Class/Feat Progression:
Bonus Able Learner
Bonus Exotic Weapon Proficiency Etherblade
1 black ethergaunt hd 1: silent spell
2 black ethergaunt hd 2
3 black ethergaunt hd 3: heighten spell
4 black ethergaunt hd 4
5 black ethergaunt hd 5
6 black ethergaunt hd 6: quicken spell
7 black ethergaunt hd 7
8 black ethergaunt hd 8
9 black ethergaunt hd 9: weapon finesse
10 black ethergaunt hd 10
11 black ethergaunt hd 11
12 black ethergaunt hd 12: arcane strike
13 black ethergaunt hd 13
14 black ethergaunt hd 14
15 black ethergaunt hd 15: power attack
16 black ethergaunt hd 16
17 !LA
18 LA
19 LA
20 LA
21 assassin 1
22 assassin 2: automatic silent spell (0-3)
23 assassin 3
24 assassin 4: +1 Int
25 assassin 5: automatic silent spell (4-6)
26 assassin 6
27 assassin 7
28 assassin 8: automatic silent spell (7-9), +1 Int
29 assassin 9
30 assassin 10


Racial Abilities:
Darkvision 60 ft.

!abilities are (10 + 1/2 racial HD + Cha), which means 10+8+11 = 29
!Enslave (Su): Three times per day, an ethergaunt can attempt to enslave any one living creature within 30 feet. This ability functions similarly to a dominate monster spell (caster level 16th; Will save DC 29). An enslaved creature obeys the ethergaunt's telepathic commands to the letter. The subject can attempt a new Will save every day to break free. Otherwise, the ethergaunt's control is broken only by the death of either the ethergaunt or the enslaved creature, or by a remove curse or dispel magic effect, or if the ethergaunt travels more than 1 mile from the enslaved creature or travels to a different plane from the one its thrall is on.
At any given time, an ethergaunt may have one slave per point of Charisma bonus.
!Stupefying Gaze (Su): An ethergaunt can open and close its vertically bisected mask as a free action, revealing a horifically alien morass of facial organs and orifices. On its turn, the creature decides if it wants its mask open or closed. Anyone within 30 feet of an ethergaunt with an open mask who meets the creatures' gaze must succeed on a Will saving throw (DC 29) or immediately take 1d4 points of Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma damage. A creature that successfully saves against this effect cannot be affected by the same ethergaunt's stupefying gaze for one day.
Ethergaunts are immune to their own gaze attacks and to those of others of their kind.
Immunity to Spells (Su): Ethergaunts may choose to ignore the effects of arcane spells, just as if the spellcaster had failed to overcome spell resistance. They have no power over divine spells, having long ago rationalized divinity out of their racial philosophy. Though powerful, this ability is somewhat limited. It applies to arcane spells of 6th level or lower for black ethergaunts.
Material Jaunt (Su): Ethergaunts dwell on the Ethereal Plane. While in their natural state of etherealness, they can perceive but not affect creatures and objects on the Material Plane. However, an ethergaunt can transport itself from the Ethereal Plane to the Material Plane as a standard action. It can remain on the Material Plane for up to 1 round per Hit Die it possesses. At the end of this time, or when the ethergaunt chooses, it becomes ethereal again. An ethergaunt must remain on the Ethereal Plane for at least 1 hour after a material jaunt before it can use the ability again.
Ethergaunts who wish to remain on the Material Plane for a longer time must use plane shift or similar magic. Most white and black ethergaunts know the plane shift spell and use it for this purpose.
Total Vision (Ex): An ethergaunt's superdeveloped brain and countless facial sensory organs allow it to discern all objects within 40 feet, even through the mask that hides its face. An ethergaunt usually does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within range of its total vision. A silence spell has no bearing upon an ethergaunt's total vision.

Class Abilities:
Proficiencies: crossbow, dagger, dart, rapier, sap, shortbow, shortsword, light armor.
Sneak Attack: +5d6
Death Attack: DC 43 (10 + class level + Int Mod)
Poison Use
Uncanny Dodge/Improved Uncanny Dodge
Hide in Plain Sight (Su)

Languages: Khen-zai (Ethergaunt telepathic language), Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Giant, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Sylvan, Terran, Undercommon

Posessions:
+5 Aurorum Rapier [54,320 gp]
Etherblade (50 charges) [800 gp, FF]
Doubt Bomb [500 gp, FF] x10
Headband of Epic Intellect +12 [1,440,000, ELH]
Mask of Lies [17,000 gp, CAdv]
Periapt of Wisdom +6 [36,000]
Vest of Resistance +5 [25,000 gp, CAdv]
Monk's Belt [13,000]
Mantle of Great Stealth [242,000 gp, ELH]
Bracers of Epic Health +8 [640,000]
Glove of Storing [10,000]
Glove of Storing [10,000]
Ring of Rapid Healing [300,000 gp, ELH]
Ring of Protection +5 [50,000 gp]
Boots of Swiftness [256,000 gp, ELH]
Ioun Stone, Clear [4,000 gp]
Ioun Stone, Dusty Rose [5,000 gp]
Ioun Stone, Pale Blue [8,000 gp]
Ioun Stone, Pale Green [30,000 gp]
Ioun Stone, Orange [30,000 gp]
Portable Hole: [20,000 gp]

Heward's Handy Haversack [2,000 gp]
Scroll of Greater Restoration [4,775 gp]
Scroll of Heal [1,650 gp]
Boccob's Blessed Book (with all spells) [12,500 gp]
Bottle of Air [7,250 gp]
Carpet of Flying, 5 by 5 [20,000 gp]
Dust of Disappearance [3,500 gp] x3
Gem of Seeing [75,000 gp]
Lens of Detection [3,500 gp]
Sovereign Glue [2,400 gp]
Stone of Good Luck [20,000 gp]
Universal Solvent [50 gp]
Masterwork Theive's Tools [100 gp]

Quiver of Ehlonna [1,800 gp]
Greater Metamagic Rod of Chaining [243,000 gp, CArc]
Greater Metamagic Rod of Quicken [170,000 gp]
Rod of Epic Splendor [297,400 gp, ELH]

Used:
Manual of Bodily Health +5 [137,500 gp]
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 [137,500 gp]
Manual of Quickness of Action +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Clear Thought +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 [137,500 gp]
Tome of Understanding +5 [137,500 gp]

Unspent: 106,955 gp

wizard Spells Prepared (4/10/10/10/9/9/9/8/6/5, Caster Level 18 (17 black ethergaunt, +1 orange ioun stone):
0: daze, ghost sound, mage hand, prestidigtation
1: golem strike (CAdv), mage armor, magic missile, shield, 6 empty slots
2: detect thoughts, melf's acid arrow, mirror image, see invisibility, 6 empty slots
3: dispel magic, displacement, fly, vampiric touch, 6 empty slots
4: black tentacles, ice storm, otiluke's resilient sphere, phantasmal killer, 4 empty slots
5: dismissal, feeblemind, mind fog, wall of force, 5 empty slots
6: bigby's forceful hand, disintegrate x2, greater dispel magic, greater mage armor (CArc), mass suggestion, mirror image (quickened), 2 empty slots
7: finger of death, fly (quickened), greater scrying, greater teleport, plane shift, 3 empty slots
8: bigby's clenched fist, horrid wilting, moment of prescience, phantasmal killer (quickened, heightened), sunburst, 1 empty slot
9: dominate monster, feeblemind (quickened, heightened), finger of death (heightened), wail of the banshee, 1 empty slot

Assassin Spells Known (9/9/9/8, Caster Level 11 (10 assassin, +1 orange ioun stone)):
1: detect poison, feather fall, obscuring mist, true strike
2: alter self, pass without trace, spider climb, wraithstrike (CAdv)
3: deeper darkness, magic circle against good, misdirection, nondetection
4: dimension door, greater invisibility, modify memory, stop heart (BoVD)


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

Nephtys: here's yours.  Fix the skills.

Moreth the Twisted

Monk1/Wizard14/Ur Priest2/Mystic Theurge8/ArchMage5

Str: 20/+5 (9 (1p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Dex: 19/+4 (8 (0p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Con: 24/+7 (13 (5p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Int: 36/+13 (18 (16p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement) +7(level))
Wis: 28/+9 (17 (13p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Cha: 24/+7 (13 (5p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))

HP (HD): 311 (8+2d8+27d4+210)
Initiative: +4
Move: 30ft
BaB: 9 (0+2+1+4+2)
Epic attack bonus: +5
Attack:
Melee: Cold Iron, Defending, Unholy Dagger +5: 19(24) (9+5(str) +1(competence)(+5(enhancement))+5(epic))
Ranged touch: 19 (9+4(dex)+1(competence)+5(epic))
AC: 51 (10+4(dex)+9(wis)+5(deflection)+8(armour)+5(shield )+1(insight)+2(competence)+2(luck)+5(defending weapon)
Flatfooted: 42
Touch: 38

!see later table
!Fort: 26 (7 +5(epic)+7(con)+5(enhancement)+1(luck)+1(competenc e)
!Ref: 23 (7 +5(epic)+4(dex)+5(enhancement)+1(luck)+1(competenc e)
!Will: 40 (19 +5(epic)+9(wis)+5(enhancement)+1(luck)+1(competenc e)

Alignment: CE
Age: 0 (20)
Height: 5"
Weight: 100lb

Skills: Skillpoints: 445 (includes int from levels and inherent, since the character was actually created with that.)

!skill points = 4*(4+4) + 6*(4+2) + 8*(5+2) + 8*(6+2) + 7*(7+2) = 251

Minimums to meet: spellcraft 15, know(arcana) 15, bluff 6, know(planes) 5, know(religion) 8

!fix this.
Bluff (Cha):....................40 (33+7)
Concentration (Con):.......40 (33+7)
Diplomacy (Cha):............40 (33+7)
Hide (Dex):....................37 (33+4)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int):46 (33+13)
Knowledge (religion) (Int):46 (33+13)
Knowledge (the planes):..46 (33+13)
Listen (Wis):.................42 (33+9)
Move Silently (Dex):.......37 (33+4)
Perform (Oratory) (Cha):.40 (33+7)
Perform (String) (Cha):...23 (16+7)
Sense Motive (Wis):.......42 (33+9)
Spot (Wis):...................42 (33+9)
Spellcraft (Int):.............46 (33+13)

!you should have 7 languages.
Languages: Common, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Draconic, Elven, Dwarven, Goblin, Campaign specific language x2.

!Monk1/Wizard14/Ur Priest2/Mystic Theurge8/ArchMage5

1Monk Iron Will, Malign Spell Focus [BOVD]
2Wizard 
3Wizard Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
4Wizard +1 int
5Wizard 
6Wizard Silent Spell, Spell Focus (Evocation)
7Wizard 
8Wizard +1 int
9Wizard Spell Penetration
0Wizard 
1Wizard Quicken Spell
2Wizard +1 int Greater Spell Penetration
3Wizard 
4Wizard 
5Wizard Eschew Materials
6Ur-Priest +1 int
7Ur-Priest 
8MT Improved Counterspell
9MT 
0MT +1 int
EPIC
1MT Multispell
2MT 
3MT 
4MT +1 int, Multispell
5MT 
6Archmage 
7Archmage Automatic Quicken Spell (lvl 0,1,2)
8Archmage +1 int
9Archmage 
0Archmage Automatic Quicken Spell (lvl 3,4)

saves:

monk 2.2.2
wizard 4.4.9
ur-priest 0.0.3
MT 1.1.3

7.7.17
+2 Iron Will

Class Abilities:
*AC bonus (Wis)
*Flurry of Blows
!*Stunning Fist 9/day, DC: Fort 34 (10+15+9)
*Summon Familiar
*Scribe Scroll
*Rebuke Undead, as 2nd lvl cleric, 10/day
*High Arcana: Mastery of Counterspelling (countered spells turned back at caster)
*High Arcana: Mastery of Elements (any element on any elemental spell)
*High Arcana: Mastery of Shaping (create spaces inside the area of a spell)
*High Arcana: Spell Power (+1 to caster level)
*High Arcana: Spell Power (+1 to caster level)

Arcane Caster level: 27+2(Spell Power)+1(Ioun Stone) , (+4 10min/day (Bead oK)), (+4against SR (feats) +2against SR (Robe otAM))
Arcane Spells:

!4 level 0 spells.
0: 6: Detect Poison, Mage Hand x2, Message, Arcane Mark, Read Magic.
1: 8: Shield, Unseen Servant, Identify, Magic Missile x3, Ray of Enfeeblement x2.
2: 7: Glitterdust, Web, Hideous Laughter x2, Scorching Ray, Mirror Image, Command Undead.
3: 7: Fireball x4, Displacement, Fly, Haste.
4: 7: Stoneskin, Black Tentacles x2, Dimension Door, Wall of Ice, Enervation x2.
5: 5: Prying Eyes, Dominate Person, Baleful Polymorph, Transmute Mud to Rock, Transmute Rock to Mud.
6: 5: Acid Fog, Contingency, Mislead, Disintegrate x2.
7: 5: Spell Turning, Greater Teleport, Greater Arcane Sight, Simulacrum, Reverse Gravity.
8: 5: Mind Blank, Prismatic Wall, Maze, Irresistable Dance, Polymorph any Object.
9: 6: Replacement Disjunction, Gate, Meteor Swarm x2, Wail of the Banshee, Shapechange.

Divine Caster Level: 10+13+2, (+4 10min/day (Bead oK)), (+4against SR (feats) +2against SR (Robe otAM))
Divine Spells:
0: 6: Create Water, Detect Magic x4, Read Magic.
1: 8: Comprehend Languages, Deathwatch, Divine Favour x2, Endure Elements, Protection from Evil, Protection from Good, Obscuring Mist.
2: 7: Align Weapon, Consecrate, Enthrall, Find Traps, Resist Energy, Sound Burst x2.
3: 6: Bestow Curse, Contagion, Magic Circle against Good, Meld into Stone, Protection from Energy, Speak with Dead.
4: 6: Death Ward, Dimensional Anchor, Dismissal, Divine Power, Giant Vermin, Restoration.
5: 6: True Seeing, Greater Command, Disrupting Weapon, Plane Shift, Righteous Might, Spell Resistance.
6: 5: Banishment, Blade Barrier, Create Undead, Greater Dispell Magic, Heal.
7: 4: Blasphemy, Control Weather, Destruction, Greater Restoration.
8: 3: Antimagic Field, Earthquake, Greater Spell Immunity,
9: 2: Mass Heal, Miracle


Equipment:

(Used) Manuals/tomes +5 of all abilities: 825'000 gp

!Mithral Buckler of Heavy Fortification +5: 101'165 gp
Defending, Unholy, Cold Iron, Dagger +5. 128'302 gp


Rod of Absorption: 50'000 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Maximize (Greater): 121'500 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Maximize (Normal) x2: 108'000 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Maximize (Lesser) x6: 84'000 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Quicken (Greater): 170'000 gp
Rod of Security: 61'000 gp
Blessed Book: 12'500 gp
Stone of Good Luck (Luckstone): 20'000 gp
Strand of Prayer Beads x2: 51'600 gp
Cube of Force: 62'000 gp
Handy Haversack: 2'000 gp
Incense of Meditation: 4'900 gp
Mirror of Mental Prowess: 175'000 gp
Portable Hole: 20'000 gp
Lyre of Building: 13'000 gp

Ioun Stones:
Clear Spindle (Sustains creature without food or water): 4,000 gp
Dusty rose Prism (+1 insight bonus to AC): 5,000 gp
Iridescent Spindle (Sustains creature without air): 18,000 gp
Pale green Prism (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks): 30,000 gp
Orange Prism (+1 caster level): 30,000 gp

Pearls of Power:
1st x20: 20'000 gp
2nd x20: 80'000 gp
3rd x20: 180'000 gp
4th x10: 160'000 gp
5th x10: 250'000 gp
6th x10: 360,000 gp
7th x6: 294'000 gp
8th x6: 384'000 gp
9th x7: 567'000 gp

Head: Headband of Intellect +6: 36'000 gp
Eyes: Goggles of Night: 12'000 gp
Neck: Amulet of Health +6: 36'000 gp
Torso: Periapt of Wisdom +6: 36'000 gp
Body: Robe of the Evil Archmagi: 75'000 gp
Waist: Belt of Giant Strength +6: 36'000 gp
Shoulders: Cloak of Charisma +6: 36'000 gp
Arms: Bracers of Armour +8: 64'000 gp
Hands: Gloves of Dexterity +6: 36'000 gp
Fingers: Ring of Freedom of Movement: 40'000 gp
Fingers: Ring of Protection +5: 50'000 gp
Feet: Boots of Striding and Springing: 5'500 gp


Material Components: 30'000 gp
Spell Foci: 20'000 gp


!remaining: 95'533 gp



Appearance:
A weirdly good-looking young man. Chalk-white skin, short but tangled black hair and completely black eyes (no white). Moreth is short and appears emaciated, but is deceptively strong for his build. His clothing (all magical) is matching shades of black.

Background/Personality:
He woke up and knew pain. The sense of something lost, something missing, stolen from him and replaced with pain and hatred. He has loathed his life from the moment he awakened and all that's keeping him alive, for now, is the overwhelming desire to inflict suffering on the multiverse he loathes.
He is wise, intelligent, and quite insane. Not blubbering idiot kind of insane, but dangerous psychopath kind of insane. Most of the time he can keep his disorder under control, but it's always there jst under the surface.
Last edited by Nephtys : Yesterday at 05:42 PM.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

Albedo: You have only 4 wizard levels, but you have included a wizard bonus feat. You'll have to fix that. I won't do yours yet because you may want to change levels around, and that messes things up.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Moreth the Twisted

Monk1/Wizard14/Ur Priest2/Mystic Theurge8/ArchMage5

Str: 20/+5 (9 (1p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Dex: 19/+4 (8 (0p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Con: 24/+7 (13 (5p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Int: 36/+13 (18 (16p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement) +7(level))
Wis: 28/+9 (17 (13p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))
Cha: 24/+7 (13 (5p) +5 (inherent) +6(enhancement))

HP (HD): 311 (8+2d8+27d4+210)
Initiative: +4
Move: 30ft
BaB: 9 (0+2+1+4+2)
Epic attack bonus: +5
Attack:
Melee: Cold Iron, Defending, Unholy Dagger +5: 19(24) (9+5(str) +1(competence)(+5(enhancement))+5(epic))
Ranged touch: 19 (9+4(dex)+1(competence)+5(epic))
AC: 51 (10+4(dex)+9(wis)+5(deflection)+8(armour)+5(shield )+1(insight)+2(competence)+2(luck)+5(defending weapon)
Flatfooted: 42
Touch: 38

Alignment: CE
Age: 0 (20)
Height: 5"
Weight: 100lb

!skill points = 4*(4+4) + 6*(4+2) + 8*(5+2) + 8*(6+2) + 7*(7+2) = 251

Minimums to meet: spellcraft 15, know(arcana) 15, bluff 6, know(planes) 5, know(religion) 8

Bluff (Cha):....................27 (20+7)
Concentration (Con):.......40 (33+7)
Diplomacy (Cha):............40 (33+7)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int):46 (33+13)
Knowledge (religion) (Int):46 (33+13)
Knowledge (the planes):..46 (33+13)
Spot (Wis):...................42 (33+9)
Spellcraft (Int):.............46 (33+13)

Languages: Common, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Draconic.

Monk1/Wizard14/Ur Priest2/Mystic Theurge8/ArchMage5

1Monk Iron Will, Malign Spell Focus [BOVD]
2Wizard 
3Wizard Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
4Wizard +1 int
5Wizard 
6Wizard Silent Spell, Spell Focus (Evocation)
7Wizard 
8Wizard +1 int
9Wizard Spell Penetration
0Wizard 
1Wizard Quicken Spell
2Wizard +1 int Greater Spell Penetration
3Wizard 
4Wizard 
5Wizard Eschew Materials
6Ur-Priest +1 int
7Ur-Priest 
8MT Improved Counterspell
9MT 
0MT +1 int
EPIC
1MT Multispell
2MT 
3MT 
4MT +1 int, Multispell
5MT 
6Archmage 
7Archmage Automatic Quicken Spell (lvl 0,1,2)
8Archmage +1 int
9Archmage 
0Archmage Automatic Quicken Spell (lvl 3,4)

saves:

monk 2.2.2
wizard 4.4.9
ur-priest 0.0.3
MT 1.1.3

Base Saves: 7.7.17
+2 Iron Will

Modified Saves:
Fort: 26 (7 +5(epic)+7(con)+5(enhancement)+1(luck)+1(competence)
Ref: 23 (7 +5(epic)+4(dex)+5(enhancement)+1(luck)+1(competence)
Will: 40 (17 +5(epic)+9(wis)+5(enhancement)+1(luck)+1(competence)+2(Iron Will)

Class Abilities:
*AC bonus (Wis)
*Flurry of Blows
*Stunning Fist 9/day, DC: Fort 34 (10+15+9)
*Summon Familiar
*Scribe Scroll
*Rebuke Undead, as 2nd lvl cleric, 10/day
*High Arcana: Mastery of Counterspelling (countered spells turned back at caster)
*High Arcana: Mastery of Elements (any element on any elemental spell)
*High Arcana: Mastery of Shaping (create spaces inside the area of a spell)
*High Arcana: Spell Power (+1 to caster level)
*High Arcana: Spell Power (+1 to caster level)

Arcane Caster level: 30 (34(B o karma), SR 36 (40(B o karma)).
27+2(Spell Power)+1(Ioun Stone) , (+4 10min/day (B o Karma)), (+4against SR (feats) +2against SR (Robe otAM))
Arcane Spells:

0: 4: Detect Poison, Mage Hand, Message, Arcane Mark.
1: 8: Shield, Unseen Servant, Identify, Magic Missile x3, Ray of Enfeeblement x2.
2: 7: Glitterdust, Web, Hideous Laughter x2, Scorching Ray, Mirror Image, Command Undead.
3: 7: Fireball x4, Displacement, Fly, Haste.
4: 7: Stoneskin, Black Tentacles x2, Dimension Door, Wall of Ice, Enervation x2.
5: 5: Prying Eyes, Dominate Person, Baleful Polymorph, Transmute Mud to Rock, Transmute Rock to Mud.
6: 5: Acid Fog, Contingency, Mislead, Disintegrate x2.
7: 5: Spell Turning, Greater Teleport, Greater Arcane Sight, Simulacrum, Reverse Gravity.
8: 5: Mind Blank, Prismatic Wall, Maze, Irresistable Dance, Polymorph any Object.
9: 6: Replacement Disjunction, Gate, Meteor Swarm x2, Wail of the Banshee, Shapechange.

Divine Caster Level:
2+8+(14+5)/2+1=19
(+4 10min/day (Bead oK)), (+4against SR (feats) +2against SR (Robe otAM))

Divine Spells:
0: 6: Create Water, Detect Magic x4, Read Magic.
1: 8: Comprehend Languages, Deathwatch, Divine Favour x2, Endure Elements, Protection from Evil, Protection from Good, Obscuring Mist.
2: 7: Align Weapon, Consecrate, Enthrall, Find Traps, Resist Energy, Sound Burst x2.
3: 6: Bestow Curse, Contagion, Magic Circle against Good, Meld into Stone, Protection from Energy, Speak with Dead.
4: 6: Death Ward, Dimensional Anchor, Dismissal, Divine Power, Giant Vermin, Restoration.
5: 6: True Seeing, Greater Command, Disrupting Weapon, Plane Shift, Righteous Might, Spell Resistance.
6: 5: Banishment, Blade Barrier, Create Undead, Greater Dispell Magic, Heal.
7: 4: Blasphemy, Control Weather, Destruction, Greater Restoration.
8: 3: Antimagic Field, Earthquake, Greater Spell Immunity,
9: 2: Mass Heal, Miracle


Equipment:

(Used) Manuals/tomes +5 of all abilities: 825'000 gp

Mithral Buckler of Heavy Fortification +5: 101'165 gp
Defending, Unholy, Cold Iron, Dagger +5. 128'302 gp


Rod of Absorption: 50'000 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Maximize (Greater): 121'500 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Maximize (Normal) x2: 108'000 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Maximize (Lesser) x6: 84'000 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Quicken (Greater): 170'000 gp
Rod of Security: 61'000 gp
Blessed Book: 12'500 gp
Stone of Good Luck (Luckstone): 20'000 gp
Strand of Prayer Beads x2: 51'600 gp
Cube of Force: 62'000 gp
Handy Haversack: 2'000 gp
Incense of Meditation: 4'900 gp
Mirror of Mental Prowess: 175'000 gp
Portable Hole: 20'000 gp
Lyre of Building: 13'000 gp

Ioun Stones:
Clear Spindle (Sustains creature without food or water): 4,000 gp
Dusty rose Prism (+1 insight bonus to AC): 5,000 gp
Iridescent Spindle (Sustains creature without air): 18,000 gp
Pale green Prism (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks): 30,000 gp
Orange Prism (+1 caster level): 30,000 gp

Pearls of Power:
1st x20: 20'000 gp
2nd x20: 80'000 gp
3rd x20: 180'000 gp
4th x10: 160'000 gp
5th x10: 250'000 gp
6th x10: 360,000 gp
7th x6: 294'000 gp
8th x6: 384'000 gp
9th x7: 567'000 gp

Head: Headband of Intellect +6: 36'000 gp
Eyes: Goggles of Night: 12'000 gp
Neck: Amulet of Health +6: 36'000 gp
Torso: Periapt of Wisdom +6: 36'000 gp
Body: Robe of the Evil Archmagi: 75'000 gp
Waist: Belt of Giant Strength +6: 36'000 gp
Shoulders: Cloak of Charisma +6: 36'000 gp
Arms: Bracers of Armour +8: 64'000 gp
Hands: Gloves of Dexterity +6: 36'000 gp
Fingers: Ring of Freedom of Movement: 40'000 gp
Fingers: Ring of Protection +5: 50'000 gp
Feet: Boots of Striding and Springing: 5'500 gp


Material Components: 30'000 gp
Spell Foci: 20'000 gp


remaining: 95'533 gp



Appearance:
A weirdly good-looking young man. Chalk-white skin, short but tangled black hair and completely black eyes (no white). Moreth is short and appears emaciated, but is deceptively strong for his build. His clothing (all magical) is matching shades of black.

Background/Personality:
He woke up and knew pain. The sense of something lost, something missing, stolen from him and replaced with pain and hatred. He has loathed his life from the moment he awakened and all that's keeping him alive, for now, is the overwhelming desire to inflict suffering on the multiverse he loathes.
He is wise, intelligent, and quite insane. Not blubbering idiot kind of insane, but dangerous psychopath kind of insane. Most of the time he can keep his disorder under control, but it's always there jst under the surface.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

Oops.  I meant seven languages other than Common.  

Your ur-priest base caster level should be:

2 Ur-priest + 8 MT + (14 Wizard + 5 Archmage)/2 = 19, +1 ioun stone.  Spell Power from Archmage only applies to Wizard.

Other than that, you're good to go.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Oops. I meant seven languages other than Common.
> 
> Your ur-priest base caster level should be:
> 
> ...




Ok. 
I might consider taking Arcane Reach instead (that would work for both Arcane and Divine spells, right? Since the rules do not specify that it's only for arcane it has to work for all spells, no?).
_



			Arcane Reach (Su):
		
Click to expand...


_


> The archmage can use spells with a range of touch on a target up to 30 feet away. The archmage must make a ranged touch attack. Arcane reach can be selected a second time as a special ability, in which case the range increases to 60 feet. This ability costs one 7th-level spell slot.



</I>

On the other hand, the increase gained from Spell Power should count for the Archmage caster level when we calculate the Ur-Priest's caster level: 

2 Ur-priest + 8 MT + (14 Wizard + 5 Archmage + 2 Spellpower)/2 = 20, +1 ioun stone. 



> _Spell Power: _This ability increases the archmage’s effective caster level by +1 (for purposes of determining level-dependent spell variables such as damage dice or range, and caster level checks only). This ability costs one 5th-level spell slot.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

It's not caster level that gets counted.  It's character levels in a casting class.

Arcane Reach works with all spells, yes.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 8, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Albedo: You have only 4 wizard levels, but you have included a wizard bonus feat. You'll have to fix that. I won't do yours yet because you may want to change levels around, and that messes things up.




Which feat don't I get? I get one bonus feat from being human, one bonus feat for being a second level spellsword and scribe scroll from first level wizard.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

Hrm.  Forgot that spellswords get a bonus feat.  I'll be doing yours, then.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 8, 2005)

So, whens this thing getting started?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Recruitment closed.  Players will be:
> 
> Silentspace
> Nephtys
> ...





I go away for a weekend and therefore I can not make the changes you asked for so I can not join?  WTF?  Talk about not giving anyone a chance.

As to not understanding my ability code.  Dragon disciple gives bonus to abilities so I abbreviated it as "DD."


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

There were only four slots.  You were not the only one unable to join.  Sorry.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

Albedo: here's yours.

Name: Cann Able
Classes: 3 Rogue, 4 Wizard, 1 Barbarian, 10 Spellsword, 10 Arcane Trickster, 1 Archmage, 1 Horizon Walker
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Deity: None
Alignment: NE
Size: Medium

Str: 30(34) (15 base, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement +4/+8 Unnamed)
Dex: 24 (13 Base, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Con: 24 (13 Base, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Int: 36 (18 Base, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement, +7 Level)
Wis: 18 (13 Base, +5 Inherent)
Cha: 14 (9 Base, +5 Inherent)


Rogue Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Focus (Evocation)
Rogue 
Rogue Spell Focus (Abjuration)
Wizard +1
Wizard 
Wizard Endurance
Wizard 
!Barbarian +1
Spellsword Empower Spell
Spellsword Quicken Spell
Spellsword 
Spellsword Twin Spell, +1
Spellsword 
Spellsword 
Spellsword Eschew Materials
Spellsword +1
Spellsword 
Spellsword Chain Spell
Arcane Trickster 
Arcane Trickster +1
EPIC
Arcane Trickster !Improved Spell Capacity
Arcane Trickster 
Arcane Trickster 
Arcane Trickster +1 Improved Spell Capacity
Arcane Trickster 
Arcane Trickster 
Arcane Trickster Improved Metamagic
Arcane Trickster +1
Archmage 
Horizon Walker Improved Metamagic 


!doesn't meet req for spellsword: no heavy armor proficiency
!doesn't meet req for Improved SC: you have to be able to cast lvl 9 spells at lvl 21.  IMM requires spellcraft 30.

base saves:
1 3 1
1 1 4
2 0 0
7 3 7
0 3 3

11.10.15

Base Attack: +16 +5 Epic
Fort: +28 = 11 Base +5 Epic + 5 Resistance + 7 Con
Ref: +27 = 10 Base +5 Epic + 5 Resistance + 7 Dex
Will: +29 = 15 Base +5 Epic + 5 Resistance + 4 Wis
!Speed: 30 base x2 + 20 for legs =80, Base Land Speed x3 90 flight (average)
Initiative: +7 (+7 Dex)
!Languages: Common, Undercommon, Abyssal, Infernal, Draconic
!You have 8 languages, including Common.

AC: 32 = 10 Base + 5 Dex +6 Armor +4 Natural Armor +2 Shield +5 Deflection
Touch AC: 20 = 10 Base + 5 Dex +5 Deflection
Flat Footed AC: 27 = 10 Base + 6 Armor +4 Natural Armor +2 Shield +5 Deflection

Attacks: Longsword: +29/+24/+19/+14: 1d8+9 + 1 Negative Level +2 Con Damage: 19-20 x2 Crit Range.
Composite Longbow: +28/+23/+18/+13: 1d8+5: x3 Crit Range

Feats: Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Focus (Evocation), Spell Focus (Abjuration), Eschew Materials, Endurance, Empower Spell, Twin Spell, Quicken Spell, Chain Spell, Scribe Scroll

Lv 1: Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Spell Focus (Evocation)
Lv 3: Spell Focus (Abjuration)
Lv 4: Scribe Scroll
Lv 6: Endurance
Lv 9: Empower Spell
Lv 10: Quicken Spell
Lv 12: Twin Spell
Lv 15: Eschew Materials
Lv 18: Chain Spell

Epic Feats: Improved Metamagic x2, Improved Spell Capacity x2

Skills:

!(8+1+4)x6 + (2+1+4)x4 + (4+1+5) + (2+1+5)x7 + (2+1+6)x3 + (4+1+6)x5 + (4+1+7)x5 + (2+1+7) + (4+1+7)
=336

3 Rogue: 13 x 7 = 91
4 Wizard: 7 x 4 = 28
1 Barbarian: 10 x 1 = 10
7 Spellsword: 8 x 7 = 56
3 Spellsword: 9 x 3 = 27
5 Arcane Trickster: 11 x 5 = 55
1 Archmage: 10 x 1 = 10
1 Horizon Walker: 12 x 1 = 12
5 Arcane Trickster: 12 x 5 = 60
Total: 345

Skills: Tumble 33/+60, Spot 33/+37, Search 33/+46, Listen 33/+41, Disable Device 33/+40, Spellcraft 33/+46, Knowledge Arcana 33/+46, Hide 33/+55, Move Silently 33/+55, Escape Artist 33/+55, Jump 4/+32, Knowledge Geography 8/+21, Swim 5/+13, Balance 0/+27, Climb 0/+28

Class Abilities: 7d6 Sneak Attack, Evasion, Trapfinding +1, Trapsense, Ignore Spell Failure 30%, Channel Spell 5/day, Multiple Channel Spell, Impromptu Sneak Attack 2/day, Ranged Ledgermain 3/day, Mastery of Elements, Terrain Mastery Dessert (Immunity to fatigue, +1 attack and damage against desert creatures)

Caster Level: Wizard 20

Spell DC: 10 + Spell Level +13

!spells known not tracked for non-spontaneous casters

Spells Prepared:
Lv 0 (4): Light, Detect Magic x2, Read Magic
Lv 1 (8): True Strike x4, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Magic Missile, Fist of Stone
Lv 2 (7): Sadism x2, Masochism x2, Mirror Image, Blur, See Invisibility,
Lv 3 (7): Greater Magic Weapon, Keen Edge, Vampiric Touch, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Displacement, Flame Arrow
Lv 4 (7): Orb of Force, Orb of Fire, Assay Resistance, Unluck, Absorb Strength, Empowered Flame Arrow, Improved Invisibility
!Lv 5 (7): Cloudkill, Greater Blink, Claws of Bibilith, Twinned Vampiric Touch, Quickened True Strike, Contingency
Lv 6 (6): Twinned Force Orb, True Seeing, Fiendish Quickening, Greater Heroism, Brilliant Blade, Fiend Form
Lv 7 (6): Greater Teleport x2, Planeshift, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Energy Immunity, Forcecage
Lv 8 (5): Moment of Prescience, Bestow Greater Curse, Ottiluke’s Telekinetic Sphere, Trap the Soul, Horrid Wilting
Lv 9 (6): Energy Drain, Timestop x3, Quickened Empowered Chained Ray of Enfeeblement, Superior Invisibility, Foresight
Lv 10 (2) Chained Twinned Force Orb, Quickened Twinned Force Orb
Lv 11 (2) Chained Polar Ray, Twinned Polar Ray

Equipment:
Weapon: Marrowcrushing, Souldrinking, Wounding, +1 Longsword (200,315)
Mighty +4, Masterworked, Composite Longbow (200 Arrows) (810)
!Armor: Heavy Fort, Mithral, Resistances (All) Greater, Greater Slick, Greater Shadow, Greater Silent Moves, Etherealness, Glamoured, Soulfire, +1 Breastplate (455,150) +5 base AC, +5 dex, ACP -1
128,150 overpriced

Shield: Great Reflection, +1 Buckler (1,210,165)
Lv 1 Pearls of Power x5 (5,000)
Lv 2 Pearls of Power x5 (20,000)
Lv 3 Pearls of Power x5 (45,000)
Lv 4 Pearls of Power x6 (96,000)
Lv 5 Pearls of Power x5 (125,000)
Lv 6 Pearls of Power x2 (72,000)
!Lv 9 Pearls of Power x3: (243,000)
Boots of Swiftness (256,000)
Cloak of Resistance +5 (25,000)
Belt of Giants Strength +6 (36,000)
Amulet of Health +6 (36,000)
Headband of Intelligence +6 (36,000)
Tomes Read: +5 to all (825,000)
Scrolls Written (See Invisibility, Vampiric Touch, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Keen Edge, Improved Invisibility, Cloudkill) (3,850)
!no item creation (you have no extra xp).  Purchase scrolls normally.
Ring of Protection +5 (50,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000)
Gloves of Storing x2 (20,000)
Greater Rod of Quicken (170,000)
Greater Rod of Empower (73,000)
10 Scrolls of Restoration (8,000)
20 Wands of Cure Light Wounds (15,000)
Quiver of Elohnna (1,800)
!Boccob’s Blessed Book (12,500)
Portable Hole (20,000)
Mundane Equipment (300 ft Silk Rope, Shovel, 100 Candles, Everburning Torch x5, Tindertwigs x30, Tanglefoot Bags x5, Bedroll, 5 Smokesticks, Bullseye Lantern, Flint and Steel, Grappling Hook, Masterworked Thieves Tools, Backpack, Tent, 9 Oil Flasks) (1,320)
5,440 gp

Grafts:
Fast Leg x2 (8,000)f2 +20 move
Charming Eye (120,000)f charming gaze dc14
Clawed Arm x2 (100,000)f2 +4 str, +8 str two-handed, 1d6x2 NA (x1 str)
!note: this only gives +8 strength when using both hands (e.g. two-handed weapons, etc.)
Fearsome Eye (120,000)f gaze attack dc14
Feathered Wings (10,000)f wings, 60ft
Fiendish Ear (2,500)f +4 racial to listen, blindfight, penalty at nat 1
Sting Tail (50,000)f 2d4 NA (x1 str), poison DC14
Antennae Graft (20,000) tremorsense 60ft
Crown of Eyes (60,000) darkvision 60, all-around vision, +4 search, spot, unflankable
Third Eye (165,000) AMF, 50ft cone, 3/day
Plated Skin (64,000) +4 natural AC

Gutworm:
Rage: At will, the host can rage as a barbarian except that he is not fatigued afterwards. This lasts for four rounds.
Neutralize Poison: Once per day the Gutworm can negate any poison introduced into the hosts body, protecting the host from ill effects.
Infect: When the Gutworm inhabits the host, the host must eat twice us much food, must make a constitution check after one day without food, and is matigued after 8 hours of activity. The host gains a -4 penalty on the following saves: Swim Check to avoid subdual damage and Constitution check, to continue running, to continue a forced march, to avoid subdual damage from hunger or thirst, and fortitude saves to avoid subdual damage from hot or cold environments or from lack of oxogen.

Physical Description: Carrying very few of his original features, Cann Able is a disfigured and odd looking man. Standing at 5’2, his skin is plated, his arms and legs are twisted and fiendish, He has nine different eyes. Six small ones go around his head, while the other three are located at the front. His eyes are mismatched with one like a goat’s eye, and another glowing red with a black iris, with the third resembling that of a beholder’s. He has a set of black feathered wings and a scorpion like tail. He also has a series of Antennae on his head and neck. One of his ears is fiendish in nature, while the other is one of the few unaltered parts of his body. The only other untouched feature on him is his jet-black hair. He wears a full body cloak over himself which covers up most of his deformities in public, though his eyes disturb most passerbys he encounters.

Personality: Cann Able is on a drive for perfection. He does not believe in beauty or art, but in effectiveness and efficiency. He ventures around, learning different arts and has combined his skills in magic, combat and deception to become an all-round skilled character. He has also traded away most of his human parts and replaced them with grafts from various monsters he has encountered. Cann Able has a very dark and construct like outlook on life, and has no regard for life or purity. In this manner, he has been known to use human beings for sustenance. Most people stay away from the odd creature as he ventures from place to place seeking perfection.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

All right, it's been corrected.
I reserve the right to make minor changes to equipment and feats, but nothing that will have a domino-effect.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> So, whens this thing getting started?




Plan is to start on Sunday.  Depending on how I go on the campaign-writing and whether you guys finish characters in time, it might be earlier.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 8, 2005)

Nephtys: when I corrected your skills, I forgot the extra skill point per level for humans.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 8, 2005)

I just realized I missed the extra skill point for humans too.

I'll add that when I repost later today with updated gear & spells.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Nephtys: when I corrected your skills, I forgot the extra skill point per level for humans.




Great, I could use 33 more points .


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 8, 2005)

Lessa has been updated in the RG as promised with the extra skills points, slightly more min-maxed items and a more coherent spell list.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 9, 2005)

Sweet.  I think you improved Rhakzan a lot!


----------



## silentspace (Aug 9, 2005)

One thing, about the touch ac - mage armor counts for touch ac, doesn't it?


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2005)

Negative on that.  Mage Armor is an Armor bonus which doesn't count for touch attacks.

However, as a [Force] effect, Mage Armor _is_ effective against an _incorporeal_ touch attack, such as the level-drain touch delivered by a spectre.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 9, 2005)

Albedo: your character is going to carry a 20% xp penalty.  Are you fine with that?


----------



## Albedo (Aug 9, 2005)

It won't take me alot of time to re-write my character, but I probably won't be able to get to it to until late tommorow.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 9, 2005)

Pyrex: I am going to veto the bracers.  My reasons:

1. A&EG isn't one of the books listed.
2. This makes an item that is considerably better than the Epic equivalent, at a fraction of the cost.
3. Armor and Shields need to have _some_ edge over Bracers of Armor.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2005)

*shrug* You do realize it's actually *more* expensive than a +1 Wild Heavy Fortification Dragonscale Breastplate while providing one less point of AC, right?

Which epic item is it better than?

I'll replace it with something else though.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 9, 2005)

The epic bracers of armor, of course.  Breastplates have a Dex limit.  Also cannot be used in conjunction with Monk's Belt.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 9, 2005)

why would I be taking an XP penalty? If I use Barbarian as my favored class theres no problem.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2005)

Because, you don't get to choose your favored class.

As a human, your _highest level_ base class is your Favored class.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2005)

Nephtys, you can't wear both an Amulet and a Periapt; the Periapt occupies the neck/Amulet slot...


----------



## silentspace (Aug 10, 2005)

all correct now, i hope


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2005)

Alrighty, its fixed now, I hope. Basically I changed two of the levels of rouge to a level of wizard and a level of ronin and changed one level of arcane trickster to wizard. Then I changed the order of the levels to give me a caster level of 17 at 21st level to get my feats.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh ya, Barb went back to fighter.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 10, 2005)

Silentspace: you're good to go.  Just one small thing: you list 443 skill points, when it should be 458.  I see you have spent 458 points, though, so all you need to do is fix the number at the top.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 10, 2005)

Albedo:

1. Your speed should be: Land: (30 x2) +20 = 80 ft.  Fly (30 x3) = 90 ft.
2. You should have eight languages, including Common.
3. Take a level of Assassin instead of Ronin.  You get an extra feat, and it fits the storyline better.  Ronins get Infamy which is strange for a being a few hours old.
4. Your subtotals for the Pearls of Power are off.
5. You can't scribe scrolls, since you don't have the extra xp.  Buy them normally if you want them.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Albedo:
> 
> 1. Your speed should be: Land: (30 x2) +20 = 80 ft. Fly (30 x3) = 90 ft.
> 2. You should have eight languages, including Common.
> ...




Step one, I didn't scribe any scrolls, I bought all of them. Step two, I can't change from Ronin, because I took it for the base attack bonus. In terms of speed, theres some things I've got to clarify. I'll accept the wings ruling (since it gets added on AFTER all other modifiers and multipliers get added up, I've always figured it didn't apply to the rule of using multiple multipliers.). Fast leg applies to fly speed as well. (It says the legs increase the creatures speed, not just its land speed). As well, fast leg is also factored into the boots of swiftness (its not an enhancement bonus OR a magical or supernatural enhancement). My languages are now picked. I fixed my pearl subtotals. That about covers it. I await your speed ruling.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 10, 2005)

Hm. It's true - the wording is 'increase the creature's speed', which means it does technically add to all modes, despite the counter-intuitiveness. Very well, you can have that on the flight speed.

The other one is ambiguous as well, but I am going to house-rule this: the Boots of Swiftness doubles the _base_ speed.  In fact, all effects that multiply speed only multiplies the base speed.  Geometric progressions are game-breaking.

So, your new speed: Land 80ft, Fly 110ft.

Oh, also: you can't have Infamy, obviously.  Pick a minor penalty for your character as a replacement.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds fair, I'll get right to changing that.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok, I've removed the offending bracers and replaced them with a set of standard Bracers of Armor and a suit of Glamered Wild Padded Armor of Heavy Fortification +1.

Yes I know the armor bonus doesn't stack, but the +8 from the bracers is still better than the +2 from the armor...


----------



## silentspace (Aug 10, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Silentspace: you're good to go.  Just one small thing: you list 443 skill points, when it should be 458.  I see you have spent 458 points, though, so all you need to do is fix the number at the top.




cool, rhakzan's ready then


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 11, 2005)

Pyrex:

SRD, Wild:

"The wearer of a suit of armor or a shield with this ability *preserves his armor bonus (and any enhancement bonus) *while in a wild shape. Armor and shields with this ability usually appear to be made covered in leaf patterns. While the wearer is in a wild shape, the armor cannot be seen."

Unfortunately, it makes no mention of armor special abilities. So your padded armor will only grant you Heavy Fort while out of Wildshape.

If you want heavy fort, you should take a level or two of Warshaper. Its abilities are only granted in Wildshape, but they're very good - first level grants immunity to crits and stun and an extra natural weapon, second level grants +4 stackable strength and constitution.

Also, you have only spent 208 of your 221 skill points.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 11, 2005)

Nephtys: you removed the Periapt of Wisdom, but didn't remove the bonus...  Don't forget to change the Monk AC, the Stunning Fist DC, and the skill bonus.

Also, your dagger should be 2002 gp more expensive - I didn't take Cold Iron into account last time.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 11, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Hm. It's true - the wording is 'increase the creature's speed', which means it does technically add to all modes, despite the counter-intuitiveness. Very well, you can have that on the flight speed.
> 
> The other one is ambiguous as well, but I am going to house-rule this: the Boots of Swiftness doubles the _base_ speed. In fact, all effects that multiply speed only multiplies the base speed. Geometric progressions are game-breaking.
> 
> ...




Define minor penalty? What kind of thing am I shooting for here?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 11, 2005)

Something that gives a equal penalty to cha-based skills under certain broad circumstances, maybe. I'm shooting for something that is mechanically equal or similiar, but with a different flavor.

How about this: you get the infamy penalty when you have your fiendish grafts exposed, and the nonevil npc makes a DC10 knowledge (planes) or knowledge (religion) check to know what they are. This stacks with the normal penalty for fiendish grafts, because those alters your own outlook instead.

I don't have the books with me ATM.  I'll polish up on that when I do.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 11, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Pyrex:
> 
> SRD, Wild:
> 
> ...




Hmm, that does present a slight problem.  But as likely as not when I'm wildshaped it'll be into an elemental that's immune to crits/sneak attack anyway.  But I suppose there's little reason to pay the +3 for Wild...

Really?  I thought I'd gotten all my skill ranks.  I'll check them again.

Edit:  I did spend 221 skill points.  You didn't count double for the cross-class skills (those marked with an * next to the skill name)


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 11, 2005)

I house-ruled in Able Learner as a bonus feat.  All cross-class skills are paid for at class skill costs, but max ranks still apply.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 11, 2005)

Those penalties sound good. Anything else I gotta fix up?


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Nephtys: you removed the Periapt of Wisdom, but didn't remove the bonus... Don't forget to change the Monk AC, the Stunning Fist DC, and the skill bonus.
> 
> Also, your dagger should be 2002 gp more expensive - I didn't take Cold Iron into account last time.




I meant to remove the Amulet of Constitution...   It's been corrected.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 11, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Those penalties sound good. Anything else I gotta fix up?




1. You didn't put in the increased flight speed.  
2. Your skills total is still wrong.  Add it up again.
3. Boccob's Blessed Book is 12,500gp.
4. Your item total is off, too.

Argh.  Add up your skills and your wealth _properly_ before you submit them, people.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 11, 2005)

Nephtys: add 2002 gp to your dagger and your char would be ready.

Pyrex: so's yours, soon as you spend the few skill points you neglected (be sure to tally up the skill points afterwards) and maybe exchange your wild armor to something else.

All in all, I recon we could start by Friday.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 11, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> I house-ruled in Able Learner as a bonus feat.  All cross-class skills are paid for at class skill costs, but max ranks still apply.




Oops.  Missed that.  I'll have it corrected shortly.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Nephtys: add 2002 gp to your dagger and your char would be ready.




Ok. Added another Portable Hole too.

You seem really on top of things, active and well organized. Well done .


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 11, 2005)

Skills have been updated and I've replaced the 'Wild' armor property with the 'Beastskin' armor property from CAdv.

Beastskin is a +2 enchant that when I Wildshape I can choose to expend an extra daily use of Wildshape to reshape the armor to fit my new form.

Fear the T-Rex in padded barding.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 12, 2005)

Since you're all mostly done, I'll start the IC thread.  If anyone wants to roll dice, post the modifiers and I'll do the rolling.  I don't expect any need for that right away, though.

Here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=143794


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 12, 2005)

When you are created, the Perfect imbued each of you with a tiny fragment of his memories.  This means that you have basic knowledge of this world, and a smatter of other, more esoteric things (that is where your Knowledge skill came from.)

Therefore, if you have any questions about the world, ask them here.  Anything considered common knowledge will be answered.  Anything else will be rolled for.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 15, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> When you are created, the Perfect imbued each of you with a tiny fragment of his memories. This means that you have basic knowledge of this world, and a smatter of other, more esoteric things (that is where your Knowledge skill came from.)
> 
> Therefore, if you have any questions about the world, ask them here. Anything considered common knowledge will be answered. Anything else will be rolled for.




Do we know where we are, more or less? Do we know who the important people in the region are? What do we know about their religion?

--

Also, which creatures do we have sufficient knowlege of, for the purposes of Shapechange and similar spells?


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 15, 2005)

1. nope.
2. see 1.  The Perfect hasn't meddled in worldly affairs for quite a while.  Expect things to be outdated.
3. most people worship the Perfect, through the Church of the High Lord, the state religion of the Empire. The Church has a powerful military arm - the Angelic Legion - which is exactly what it sounds like. The Angels claim to be chosen by the Perfect to carry out his will in the world.

Other gods/godesses exist, but they are mostly minor in influence.  Their worship is tolerated, but sometimes looked-down on.

The Empire: this is the single political entity spanning almost the whole of the continent. Contains numberous vassal states (and the larger vassal states have their own vassals). Backed by the Church and the Angelic Legion.

Naramyr's kingdom is a former vassal of the Empire.  They are now at war with one another.

Humans rule most of the continent. Elves and dwarves exist in pocket settlements in the less accessible areas, and their numbers are dwindling. Goblinkind and Orcs have been chased into the barren lands to the north.

Metallic dragons are rarely seen, though the Empire has a number in its army. Chromatic dragons are extinct (far as anyone knows) following the War of the Dragons, wherein Naramyr earned hero status, his title of Wyrmslayer, and eventually his own kingdom.

War of the Dragons: A war that happened 500 or so years ago, that lead to the formation of the Empire and the predominance of humans today. The Angelic Legion was born in that period.

Note that all of the above is what an average, well-educated person would know. The accuracy is not to be vouched for. The Perfect has held back most of the details.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 16, 2005)

Rhket, I've got a quick question for you.

I'd like to make a minor revision to my character.

Given the way my character is developing it suddenly seems to me that it would be far more appropriate for Lessa to speak Ignan instead of Terran.

Do you mind if I swap it?


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm a bit concerned about the quality of my role-playing, I just can't get into my character's head, and I'd like to apologise for that. I don't really know how to proceed (Random killing spree? Sign up to fight in the North? On which side?), so I'll just follow Lessa's and Rhakzan's lead for now, until I can think of something better.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 17, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Rhket, I've got a quick question for you.
> 
> I'd like to make a minor revision to my character.
> 
> ...




okay.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 17, 2005)

There are many factions, each with their own agendas, just like in a real war. You have met or heard about at least seven. There are several, currently unknown sides. Not all of them have a presence in the city, though.

Or, of course, you can go on a killing spree. However, while most of the city consists of low-level folks, Epic characters do exist. Most of them do not want the city destroyed.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 17, 2005)

Turns out I had my languages wrong anyway.

I had listed Common +2(from Int) when it should have been Common & Druidic +4(from Int)

Corrected list is: Auran, Common, Druidic, Ignan, Sylvan, Terran


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually, you get common, druidic, and two more.  Inherent bonuses to Int grant only the Int modifier.  It grants no skills and no bonus languages.

No source for that.  Consider it HR.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok.  Common, Druidic, Ignan, Sylvan then.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 18, 2005)

I was reading through the ethergaunt description again, and I think I've been playing a little bit in error - I think ethergaunts can't speak.  As I read it, I think they can communicate telepathically, but only if the subject can understand the ethergaunt language.  Or, it can dominate a creature, and speak through it.  Does that seem right to you?  So I'm not sure how he's going to communicate.  Seems like his choices are through a dominated slave or through writing?

Or perhaps there is a magic item somewhere that can help him communicate without dominating someone?

One way or another, he wishes to convey the following...



Ignoring the woman's remarks, Rhakzan finally conveys the following message - "I seek three things.  I seek to destroy Naramyr Wyrmslayer's army, eliminate the threat of Naramyr himself, and destroy or exile the Eye of Profane Truth."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah, even if Ethergaunts can't speak, you're currently _Shapechange_d into a Human, right?

Last time I checked, Humans *can* speak, so, no problem, right?


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah, good point.  Rhakzan was shapechanged momentarily into a mute human, but he'll change form again into one that isn't mute!


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 24, 2005)

Just to let you all know, I'll be out of town (and offline) from Wednesday evening through Tuesday morning.  Feel free to NPC Lessa until I get back.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey, Rkhet, you're doing great. I really enjoy this game.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 2, 2005)

Got a question for ya. 

Given that elementals are depicted as being roughly humanoid shaped, which of my items will still function while wildshaped into an elemental?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 6, 2005)

Rhakzan is taking suggestions / requests for spells.  He's a wizard with a relatively low caster level, but pretty wicked save DCs.  His BAB is medium-ish.  His strongest attack though (with the highest DC), is assassination.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 7, 2005)

Easy.  Pick spells that don't allow saves.

For example:
--Time Stop (Gives you your three rounds of study... )
--Travel Spells (We'll likely be needing plenty)
--Summon spells (Summon 7-9 will seriously slow down non-epic mooks)
--(Quickened) Black Tentacles
--Power Word spells
--Reaving Dispel (CArc)
--(Quickened) battlefield control spells (Clouds & Walls)


----------



## silentspace (Sep 7, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> --Time Stop (Gives you your three rounds of study... )




Brilliant!  Rkhet, will you allow this?

He's already got travel spells and battlefield control spells.  Summon spells and black tentacles seem sort of weak if we're facing CR 30 foes, but maybe...  Power Word spells are subject to SR, what I'm trying to avoid.  He gains no benefit from Reaving Dispel (caster level too low).

If Rkhet allows the timestop use Rhakzan will take that.  But what to do against air elementals?  What are the best no-sr direct damage spells?  Orb of acid/fire/electricity/sound/cold?  15d6 isn't great, but at least it's something.  Anything else?


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 7, 2005)

We're not always going to be facing CR 30 foes.

Plenty of your spells are plenty useful when we've got to mow through larger numbers of lower CR opponents.

Wow.  You listed all the Orb spells except the good one.  _Orb of Force_ FTW.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep, orb of force!  I guess that's it then?  I was kind of hoping there was a higher damage spell that ignores  SR.  Ah well.

Love the time stop idea!


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 10, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Brilliant!  Rkhet, will you allow this?
> 
> He's already got travel spells and battlefield control spells.  Summon spells and black tentacles seem sort of weak if we're facing CR 30 foes, but maybe...  Power Word spells are subject to SR, what I'm trying to avoid.  He gains no benefit from Reaving Dispel (caster level too low).
> 
> If Rkhet allows the timestop use Rhakzan will take that.  But what to do against air elementals?  What are the best no-sr direct damage spells?  Orb of acid/fire/electricity/sound/cold?  15d6 isn't great, but at least it's something.  Anything else?




Time Stop doesn't work with Death Attack.  You've gotta be able to watch your target move.  Time Stop will still be useful for all sorts of other things, though.

Pump up your SR with Assay Resistance (Complete Arcane).  There are a few other spells that do similiar things, but I can't recall them from the top of my head.  It's a shame to not use spells with DC, since your DC will be pretty high.

Wildshape and gear:

Air Elementals 

They're insubstantial clouds, so none.  

Earth Elementals (judging by the graphic on the MM)

Headband/hat/helmet
Amulet
Vest
Robe (but not armor)
Belt
Cloak
Bracers

Fire Elementals

Touching magic items in this form damages them, so none.  If you have items that are resistant to fire damage, treat this as the same as earth.

Water Elementals

They're largely insubstantial too, being made of water.  None.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 11, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Pump up your SR with Assay Resistance (Complete Arcane).




What level is it? What duration does it have? What exactly does it do? It seems pretty handy, even though Moreth is nearly optimized for beating SR.


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 11, 2005)

cleric 4 or sorcerer/wizard 4, casting time 1 swift action, duration 1 round/level, divination.  +10 unnamed bonus on caster level to beat SR against a single creature that you can see.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2005)

By the rules, Rhakzan _can_ hide in Moreth's shadow.  All he needs is "some sort of shadow", and he can hide without having anything to actually hide behind.  It's a (Su) ability.  Of course, as DM you can rule otherwise, but it will make Rhakzan's choice to take assassin levels instead of caster levels all the more painful...


----------



## Rkhet (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmmm... missed the HIPS ability.  Very well, you can hide in his shadow.  But in the future, if you're going to use a special ability, name it in the description.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 29, 2005)

Moreth said:
			
		

> "Scry, if you will, The Cathedral of Vinecastle." He casts Greater Teleport to 400 feet directly above the Cathedral.




This promises to be entertaining.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 29, 2005)

As an FYI I'll be out of town on vacation (and at least mostly offilne) from Saturday 10/1 through Sunday 10/9.  Feel free to NPC Lessa while I'm gone.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 30, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> This promises to be entertaining.




They had it coming . 
He's reached the conclusion that it's not enough to brag to everyone he meets about how powerful he is, he has to actually prove it and let the reputation preceed him. From now on he will either be met with fearful respect or direct violence, (though probably more of the latter than the former ). 
Or, there's always the possibility, he'll be killed and his Pearls and Rods will fall into enemy hands. In that case I'll be holding my breath for a True Resurrection.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not sure about the timing, but it's not impossible we'll hear the ruckus on our way to the manor.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 1, 2005)

The Cathedral is eerily silent... I wonder how much of Moreths future actions the Oracle has foreseen. Without the element of surprise he cannot make much impact, but I suppose the physical destruction of the cathedral will suffice to prove his point to the elves.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2005)

Rhakzan was just about fed up with trying to be a team player.  He was about to go on an elven killing spree.  Ah well, maybe later.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 9, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> /ooc: hmm... the new semester is starting, and it seems that the others have lost interest. I think I'll put this game on hiatus, for now. I need some time to catch up on coursework.




Sorry to hear that, but schoolwork is obviously more important than gaming.

(Oh, and not all of us had lost interest.  As previously noted I was just on vacation with no internet access.  I'm back now though)


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 10, 2005)

And I'm still very interested. You left me in a cliffhanger, right at the end of the chapter. The game up to that point had been (at least from my part) a bit awkward, fumbling, with Moreth trying to find his place in the world. But now his path is set, and he's ready to be very desicive...
Come back soon, Rkhet.


----------

